# Sep 2014 Training logs



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's Labor Day and Nugget too gets a holiday off from training . He has earned a day off the last few weeks .


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx is getting the day off from training as well after our weekend. The poor guy is bagged!

We attended the 2 day retrieving seminar and had an awesome time!!! It was a smaller group (6 Goldens and 1 Newfie) so there was time to work on some of the issues the dogs have. I should note that Lexx was the only "show" golden there.

We worked on land retrieves on Saturday and water and land on Sunday. Lexx did quite well but at one point during the return on a retrieve, he decided to take a little jaunt which earned him the e-collar next time around! Needless to say, he responded immediately on the next retrieve. I wasn't so sure about using the e-collar but I was fine with the instructor using it and Lexx didn't seem too concerned about it at all. He continued to be happy and wagged his tail so don't think it traumatized him!

His water retrieves were fine although he did get a correction at one point for goofing around.

I was pretty pleased with Lexx during the second round of land retrieves as he completed his first double with no problems. We later moved to a pasture area to do retrieves in heavy cover and he was a champ!! Completed those with no issues whatsoever. 

We still have to work on his dead duck issue but that is something we will continue working on over the next few months. All in all, I was very proud of Lexx for what he accomplished in 2 short days!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

September should be a pretty busy month..  Have some tentative plans for next month - but depends on a lot of stuff I see while training, etc. 

@Sharon - Could the dogs be picking up on you? I know that with Jacks - no matter how many fun matches I did with him, I couldn't replicate my own nerves and butterflies that I deal with at trials. And we'd have a slight disconnect at trials. <- He worked through it and I managed to get nice enough scores with him, but it was absolutely nowhere near what I knew he was capable of. 

I'm hoping we won't have that problem with Bertie when we get going. The kid has been at so many shows this year, he's ambivalent to a lot of the crowd fuss and noise that would have put Jacks in a catatonic state. And that includes my nerves too and even me not feeling well (I was close to passing out this past Sat - Bertie kept doing his thing whatever I did).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Friday they may have picked up some tension (loading the truck, driving, finding new places, finding crate space etc) from me - plus I was honestly thrown with the yank, yank, yank, back kick your dog while making people get out of your way atmosphere ... Faelan most likely picked up on that - Brady & Towhee did fine on Friday. 

There also was not really any room to warm your dog up inside without risking being yelled at to take it outside ( yes I was yelled at once for being too close to a ring while the Utility B teams were leaving their ring after being pinned). It was hot & muggy outside so warm ups had to be kept to a minimum and didn't really duplicate the atmosphere inside ... and inside, as mentioned, the show committee was right there to let you know you had to move. 

Sat & Sun I was pretty calm  





Megora said:


> @Sharon - Could the dogs be picking up on you? I know that with Jacks - no matter how many fun matches I did with him, I couldn't replicate my own nerves and butterflies that I deal with at trials. And we'd have a slight disconnect at trials. <- He worked through it and I managed to get nice enough scores with him, but it was absolutely nowhere near what I knew he was capable of.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A quick set of sessions this morning (beyond muggy & warm)

*Faelan:* some heeling, stands and drop signals. Repeated 3 times
*Brady:* some heeling, stands, returns from stand (x3) and drop signal (x2)
*Towhee:* some heeling, get-it, get-it, get-it down games (x4) followed by heeling to stand to down to sit signals with verbals (x2) from about 5-8 feet away.

The ground is too wet for running or jumping.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Notes to self: I have posted some of the problems I encountered this past weekend but not the points of joy!!

*Faelan:* Nice, nice heeling, really nice scent articles, _perfect_ Go-Outs and Directed Jumping, perfect MSFE. Fronts were non existent for retrieving exercises but the portions before the front were excellent. His attitude was such that the judges both commenting on how nice it was to see such a happy dog (a lab and a great dane were also joys to watch; Q or not)

*Towhee:* Heeling was close to perfect, her sits were phenomenal and fast!! Figure 8 was very nice. Waits and drops - wow; Her drops I need to get on video - they are my idea of perfection! Her fronts were mostly good. Retrieves were fast accurate and lively. Her fronts were a bit off on day 2. Her group exercises were very very nice - I did notice she taps a leg but for a girl who is usually either in motion of asleep, I have chosen to let her tap. She maintained focus on me between exercises.

*Brady:* gave it his all - seriously. although the environment was challenging to him he followed my cues and we worked on a few items outside that I had not really trained him on -- like halt, front, finish to the left, halt with no movement on my part. His attitude was very trusting and I wish there had been more room between signs because his heeling was very nice when given the opportunity to take more than a step or 2.

I felt it very important to detail exactly how much went very, very right


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm still thinking someone switched dogs with me ( just kidding ) Nugget again was fantastic in training today. We were given a run thru by our instructor just as in a trial ( no treats ) starting with articles which he got both correct and his one front was off and so was a finish a little out and I thought he left me too slowly but the instructor disagreed . DR #2 my instructors problem glove with her dog his turn was lovely and he made me proud going getting returning and f+f flawlessly. Instructors comment " smart dog beautiful" this from a woman that has 7-8 OTCH dogs behind her and a young dog that got a 200 a few weeks ago. Signal exercise the only mistakes I made holding my hand up too long and my not walking straight on the fast. Nugget did well in spite of me. MSFE couldn't have been better with a very very nice lockup and his return to heel I helped the finish. DJ go- outs were unbaited and he did arc a little on both and the first one was a point off because of the sit 3-4 ft from center second one he still arced but sat in the center both jumps taken and one front a little off finish's were pretty good. I'm very pleased especially considering this was his 3rd run thru with my instructor who doesn't pull any punches when your dog screws up and all would have scored mid 190s . He's coming along also in open improving his fronts today just a little on the ROF but the ROHJ still off 3x . Training as we all know is one thing a show is another but you have to be able to Q before much celebrating can take place or even a little bragging and dogs have a way of doing great till you send that check in and then conveniently go brain dead. I know Nugget did it in Open to me.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

_" . . . plus I was honestly thrown with the yank, yank, yank, back kick your dog while making people get out of your way atmosphere"

_What's the back kick supposed to accomplish? Seriously don't get this.

It's September and as Gracie is approaching her 1st birthday, I decided it's time to start doing some more serious training. I've signed us up for an essentials of heeling class. Hoping it will be good. Only problem is it's at 8 pm and requires quite a bit of a drive each way. When training with Zoe, heeling seemed to be our biggest challenge so hoping to do better on that with Gracie.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I honestly don't know. 

I can guess to increase speed in circling behind the handler, bring the butt away from the handler's left leg or to straighten a sit but those are only guesses. 



TheZ's said:


> _
> 
> _What's the back kick supposed to accomplish? Seriously don't get this.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I honestly don't know.
> 
> I can guess to increase speed in circling behind the handler, bring the butt away from the handler's left leg or to straighten a sit but those are only guesses.


Oh...! 

My one trainer (Monday lady) introduced something very similar while training lateral fronts (getting the dog to move side to side). I am not coordinated enough to do it. But even so, Bertie wouldn't be able to handle it.

Same thing with using a little but tap with the foot to train faster abouts. 

I tried to train flip finishes the same way I trained Jacks - with a pop and a gotcha tap with my foot with Bertie.... but unlike with Jacks who thought it was the most fabulous play game EVER. Bertie decided he wanted nothing to do with front position because I did scary scary things with my feet. :doh:

So anything foot related would not work with one dog while it was immensely helpful and "fun" with the other. 

By the same note - the lady helping me with the field stuff was trying to get Bertie into "play mode" to release him between work. She's a very positive lady and so on, but play taps with the food (similar to what I did with the flip finish intro) were an absolute failure with Bertie. 

Similarly - the lady who gives us privates on Thursdays... she was showing me how to use heeling sticks for heeling and to get faster drops.... another very positive trainer. 

So it all really depends on the dogs... as well as the handler communication too. I've never seen anyone kick a dog, while I definitely have been around training methods using feet to accomplish X in training.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Took Phoenix to Petsmart yesterday to train, we all took the evening off today. Apparently just playing wore Phoenix out.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I started the cookie tin game with Luna. Been doing it for about a week now and I am very excited about it! Worked on down on recall and jumps today as well. Did a little healing. All in the back yard though, so we did really well!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Quick sessions after our hike:

*Faelan:* heeling and the stand/drop signal combination - yep I need to rebuild confidence on this.

*Towhee:* Heeling and broad jump with 3 boards & 44 inches (I usually jump her 24/48). Learned something  Towhee does *not* judge the length of the broad jumps and could not care less about 3 or 4 boards. She *does*, however, judge the length of her jump by where I am standing. I have to decide if I think this is important or not since I usually stand towards the end of the jump.

*Brady:* Heeling with some about turns and the broad jump - he did well


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Today both dogs go to the spa which they absolutely love . Their groomer has some magic about her that winds both of them up to where they are almost uncontrollable. We are going to get a very hot and humid day today so no training till tomorrow at the AC facility.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Did a short training session with Lexx last night. He was pretty full of it even after spending the day at daycare. He's alot of fun to work with when he's perky!

We worked on some signal work. Not sure why, but the last few times we've done signals, he seems unsure what to do at a distance but when I move closer, he's fine. So I start close and move further away and this works. 

We also worked on SD with his metal articles. We used 7 articles and he chose the correct one each time. Tonight we will move to the leather articles.

Lexx was supposed to start his Open class tonight but as I mentioned before, it was cancelled. This coming Sunday he starts his tracking class and then next Monday we're back to agility.

The instructor who did the retriever seminar last weekend is going to come back and do an obedience seminar sometime in October so we will definitely partake in that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night we ran agility under the stars  A cooling breeze helped keep us all cool. Fun and fast courses with the night's lesson being to consider what effect the lead foot and turning which way can have on the upcoming sequence ...

ETA: nice hike this morning !! I am giving the crew the morning off since they deserve it LOL

I am planning a few things with the help of Denise Fenzi that will be best with relaxed and ready to go dogs ... including the possibility of heading to a ramp-garage to work signals in that creepy type atmosphere but quieter than normal on a weekend, searching out a few other places like laundromats etc. Re-inforcement levels will be very high.

I also ordered a folding ruler so I can exactly lay out broad jumps for Ms Towhee (a 4 foot jump bar will no longer work) and measure my 2 feet from the right side of the board - I will gradually push it to probably 3 feet away from the boards.

Brady did make it into the CCA event this weekend and alas, he will need another bath --- he just had one last week but needs another one LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and Sadie looked very nice after they came home from the groomer yesterday and so far this morning still do but for how long is the question. Just finished doing articles with Nugget and he got them correct on all 4 try's . He did a good thing on the second try searching for the leather he found it immediately picked it up and second guessed himself putting it back down searched the pile thoroughly coming back to the correct article and then sure of it picked it up and brought it to me. This probably would have been at least a point off maybe more but it's far better than NQing . I was happy too because it's telling me he really understands this exercise now if only he would understand straight fronts are also needed which he didn't give at all this morning. Training tonight at SCKC in the AC.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Yesterday we did heeling, short recalls, fronts, ect at a strip mall. Hate to say it, but on the down stay as I was turning around Finley was getting ready to lay down. The same thing happened the night before in the yard. I have no idea where this is coming from. I think this afternoon we'll take a road trip with multiple short stops for stay practice. I'm going to concentrate on being extremely clear in what I want in case it's something on my end that's changed. We're entered in a trial Saturday. I wasn't expecting to be worrying over stays at this point. I thought I'd save that worry for open .


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We had a short training session last night at home as it was pouring rain outside.

I pulled out the leather articles but Lexx wasn't all that excited about those ones. Odd because when we first started doing them, he liked them and didn't care so much about the metal articles. He seemed to have trouble with the leather so we kept the session short. We will work at it again tonight. 

We also worked on some signals....better than the other night but still seemed a little unsure of my hand commands. When I add in a verbal, he's fine so need to work on that. We did some heeling, moving downs, about turns, back ups all of which he did very well. 

Found out yesterday that the obedience seminar will be held on October 4 & 5. I'm really looking forward to it. With the field seminar, we learned more in 2 days than we did in 8 weeks so hoping that the obedience one is similar. At least I will have someone with some knowledge who can help us in areas where I am unsure.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Maureen M .... Good luck at the trial Sat. But if your dog breaks his stays know all dogs will break an exercise they have been doing well, and of course they like to pick the times when you have just spent a good piece of change to do it. This I think is their way of keeping us humble.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Were you turning from leaving him on a sit stay (I am unclear reading your log )? Or did Finley break the down and then go back down as you were turning?

Stays can be a bear for sure.

Good luck at the trial - please let us know how you do!!




MaureenM said:


> Hate to say it, but on the down stay as I was turning around Finley was getting ready to lay down. The same thing happened the night before in the yard. I have no idea where this is coming from. I think this afternoon we'll take a road trip with multiple short stops for stay practice. I'm going to concentrate on being extremely clear in what I want in case it's something on my end that's changed. We're entered in a trial Saturday. I wasn't expecting to be worrying over stays at this point. I thought I'd save that worry for open .


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

> Sharon,
With the break on the stays, I had walked away from her and as I'm turning to face her she was in the process of going down. Last night in the driveway I was facing her about 1 and 1/2 minutes in, when I noticed her looking over her shoulder from side to side and then her head began to lower, so I knew where it was headed. I said, uhuh sit, stay. She straightened up and sat for the rest of the 3 minutes. We'll be heading out in a bit so we'll see how today goes. 
> Nuggets Dad, Thank you!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Whenever Titan had troubles with his sit stay.. I could always count on Chiro time..
I had three trials one weekend and he layed down on all the sits.. on Monday we went to thechiro and sure enough he was out to the point there was no way he could have sat that long. I always eliminate a health issue before anything else when something totally out of character happens.. he went 2 1/2 years in OB without an NQ so he was always very consistent..


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Whenever Titan had troubles with his sit stay.. I could always count on Chiro time..
> I had three trials one weekend and he layed down on all the sits.. on Monday we went to thechiro and sure enough he was out to the point there was no way he could have sat that long. I always eliminate a health issue before anything else when something totally out of character happens.. he went 2 1/2 years in OB without an NQ so he was always very consistent..


Good to know and something I will keep in mind. On a positive note, we had no issues today. Hopefully it was just one of those things..I guess I'll find out soon enough .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget didn't get to much training in tonight as the regular instructor wasn't there and her assistant had laryngitis so I helped out doing the heeling commands for the group and fig8 plus recalls and 1/2 the stand for exams. We did get to do some go- outs which were about 50/50 the baited ones next to perfect the unbaited he was either a little slow or he arced or was off center a couple ft. Recalls were very nice good f+f on 3 of 4. The BJ done 2x perfect both times. ROHJ and ROF couldn't buy a good front. Wouldn't be fair to rate Nuggets work tonight as it was done completely out of rhythm but he was rock solid on S+D.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Had a really good private today.... basically went through a combination novice/open routine (heeling, figure 8, stand, retrieve high jumps, dumbbell holds, retrieve flats, recalls, drops). No broad jump, but it was getting late. 

High jumps - I don't remember if I had Bertie jumping 22" yet? But he did and while we kept the jumps at minimal - couple of those jumps were just gorgeous. I quipped to Kathy after watching that one that I guess he can jump 22" now. 

Basically very good work from the little guy.

So!

We were heading home tonight - 10PM (had a 7:30-10PM lesson - a lot of which was admittedly confabbing between stuff). Turned the car on and noticed my lights were a smidge dim... and as I turned out of her driveway with the defrost on... I got the charging system warning, which essentially tells me that the alternator in my car needs to be replaced. 

Basically an hour away from home... and out in the boonies... there was absolutely no way I was going to stop my car at any point even knowing my car battery was getting drained probably. So instead of getting gas - drove all the way home to the gas station which is practically next to the repair shop where we take all our cars. 

So phew - probably will need a new battery in addition to an alternator, but worth getting home. ! 

Thing I'm thinking about is with our driving 2+ hours next week to get out to Port Huron. I'm so lucky this happened right now. I totally mean that. <- Nothing I hate more than being stranded somewhere and having to be towed!

Probably only bad thing is I'm thinking about cancelling the tracking classes since it seems we will miss 2 weeks to start with. Unless I can get a video or explanation online of what I missed. I'll have to see.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we went for a hike and then I set out 3 cones and the high jump - the high jump was placed close to the house so there was pressure from the side (house) and pressure from the retrieving side (from the wrought iron fence)

For each dog:

Spiral to the left followed by a stand. *Faelan*: signal down & sit. *Towhee*: signal down (with verbal) and after stepping closer signal sit from the down - she needs assistance. *Brady*: Signal stand with my returning to heel position.

Spiral to the right followed by stand. *Faelan*: signal down then tossed a tug & played. *Towhee*: signal down & sit followed by personal play. *Brady*: signal down then sit followed by personal play.

Retrieve on the flat (3 x each with first 2 tosses where they had to look for their dumbbell), used front pvc 'box' and finished the final retrieve. *Faelan*: he felt the pressure on the return the first time, 2nd & 3rd good. *Towhee*: she too felt pressure the first retrieve and tried to go around the jump - we worked it through. *Brady*: did not seem to feel the pressure and did well.

Because I was working on pressure combined with off tosses, the rewards were battered chicken and tons of praise when they were successful.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just sent another utility b entry in for mid Nov. The humidity this morning is stifling so a short heeling practice was done before it got in the high 80s out on the street and it went well with several slows fasts about turns and halts in the pattern. We also did some 3 step halt and 5 step halts. The figure 8 too was done 2x once from each side, this wouldn't have been needed but someone decided to lag on the outside turns. Included this morning in our practice were turns in place which I liked as he is getting faster on the #3 turn to the left and also at least this morning sitting straight. When we went back in the house we did SD as is done in Open Graduate only 4 articles out using the metal one all three times we did it and this to needed an extra try because he needed a butt tap to get moving as quickly as I want him to leave. All articles were correctly retrieved albeit with poor fronts 2 of 3 times.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Just a short session with Lexx last night. 

He seemed rather energetic (again after a day of daycare) so I brought out his feather covered bumper. He loves bumpers but not so much the feathers. Well, tonight was different....he wanted the feathers so much so he was pulling them off of the bumper and running around the basement with the bumper. Normally I would have corrected him but I figured if I could get him to pick up the bumper (with feathers) and be that excited about it then that was a good thing. I should have pulled out the frozen duck but didn't really want it in my basement!

After that we did some signal work, MSE and ended with some advanced and excellent rally exercises. We've never really formally done rally so I'm looking forward to our classes in October and getting used to the signs. There are a couple of trials this fall/winter so will enter those.

Sunday we start our 2nd round of advanced tracking. We're doing the class again just because Lexx loves it! Sounds like next year the club I belong to will be holding tracking tests (instead of draft dog tests) so Lexx will finally be able to test (it has only taken 2 years)!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Last night we had a great agility class with Kerrie Ann. She was doing the course off leash for most of the night. I'm messing up more than she is tho. But we are learning to work together as a team.

Also, Rusty is going to start his agility class on September 16th! I can't wait to see how Rusty does in agility. This Sunday, Rusty and Kerrie Ann will be back in our Nose Work class. We have not meant for three weeks now...and can't wait for the new session to start on the 14th.

This past Wednesday night, I started a Beginning Competition Obedience class with Kerrie, and we had a good night of Heeling. I think it's going to be a fun class, and I see Kerrie's focus improving lately with agility, K9 Nose Work, and now Obedience.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Kathy Keats Muse of the Week - powerful stuff*

Wow - I find this timely as I am actually starting to think about (gasp) Goal Setting...

Muse of the Week: The key to changing...
by Kathy Keats
_
"You are the way you are because that's the way you want to be. If you really wanted to be any different you would be in the process of changing right now." 
- Fred Smith_

We can always blame circumstances, parents and past history, but at the end of the day we choose to be the way we are. Certainly we might have tendencies, but we can choose our behaviours. We don't have to be what we feel...we don't have to be controlled by our emotions. If we really wanted to be different, we would be working at it. Eventually, that way of being would become a habit and that is who we would become on a regular basis...emotions and all. 

Are you who you really want to be or are you just settling because it's easy? It will take some work but imagine becoming the person you dream of becoming...wouldn't it be worth a bit of effort? You are worth it!

Kathy Keats
Author of "Success from the Inside"
theagilitycoach.ca
kathykeats.com


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just received 3 retrieving bumpers from gun dog supply and Nugget is crazy about them. I ordered them for reward toys and we tried them out in the yard and doing only 3 retrieves ( because of the heat) he has demonstrated his willingness to chase and return them to me. They will be fun for both of us and I can't wait for the weather to cool down to play with them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This evening after work, I set up a partial Utility ring for Go-Outs, Directed Jumping and Gloves (#2 for each dog). Following that I did a few Rally exercises to work on Fronts & Finishes.

*Faelan:* Go Outs very very nice as were his Directed Jumping. Directed Retrieve to #2 was perfect. Rally exercises used were the heel - halt - front -finish (left & right with & without halt on finish) Faelan's fronts were slightly off so we worked a bit on those - his finishes were very nice.

*Towhee:* She is veering slightly to the left on her Go-Outs - I think she is unsure which stanchion she is to go to - her marks look good but she is pulling to the left so I rewarded her through the gating where she should have ended. This 'corrrection' should work for her. Her Directed Jumping were superb & exuberant so she's getting there too  Gloves (sigh). First send she picked the correct glove with a beautiful line but then oddly turned to her left! and darted over to switch gloves with #1. 2nd attempt a nice line, beautiful pick up and then a dart over the bar jump on my right LOL 3rd try beautiful line to #2, she turned and I squatted down to call her in so she could earn a reward. Her Fronts in the Rally exercises were mostly right on - 1 finish (to my left) was slightly crooked.

*Brady:* is doing big boy Go-Outs now  No baiting but I am walking in to reward - very nice! He is starting to get Directed Jumping - I was only stepping 1 step in the direction I was sending him in. Directed Retrieve - perfect and he has apparently decided his preferred carrying method is by the thumb!! Both glove #2s were very nice with beautiful fronts, holds & outs. He too had very nice fronts with the rally exercises - close & straight! his finishes to my left need big ole arm movements.

Overall, I was very pleased - these exercises were planned during my lunch and of course on my way home I was like, it's Friday night, its been a rough week at work - let's skip training and I kept repeating a mantra I read 'No Excuses'; I'm glad I worked & played with the crew LOL


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> *Towhee:* Her Directed Jumping were superb & exuberant so she's getting there too  Gloves (sigh). First send she picked the correct glove with a beautiful line but then oddly turned to her left! and darted over to switch gloves with #1. 2nd attempt a nice line, beautiful pick up and then a dart over the bar jump on my right LOL 3rd try beautiful line to #2, she turned and I squatted down to call her in so she could earn a reward. Her Fronts in the Rally exercises were mostly right on - 1 finish (to my left) was slightly crooked.
> 
> Sounds like a good night with all of them. Towhee sounds adorable!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley was full of herself when I got home tonight and since everyone else (including Banshee) was sleeping we did some heeling, recalls, a stand for exam, and a couple stays. Her heeling was good, but a bit forged on the sits. She was hoping backwards to get quickly back in position on her own. Just a ball of fire tonight .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Another first today. I went to SCKC to train this morning because I felt my yard was too wet for jumping Nugget after the heavy rain we got last night and I wanted to practice the ROHJ fronts as this is a problem area. I was the only person to come for drop in training today other than the instructor. This was great as I had the whole air conditioned bldg. to myself with out any time constraints . We did utility starting with the DJ exercise and then the MSFE - DR- SD - and lastly the signal exercise. Nugget had his act together today and other than minor mistakes did extremely well and I'm very pleased with his efforts today. Of course there weren't ANY distractions but he worked well just the same. In the open ring we did the BJ 2 x he was perfect both times again this from a dog who blew it the first 4 trials he was in the open class. ROHJ went a little better as he did give me 2 fronts out of 4x and we played treat toss between my legs for speed increase on the DOR which ended up doing exactly what I wanted a faster recall and when I gave the drop signal he actually skidded on the matting , it was beautiful and after I walked out and gave him a reward the recall was perfect with a straight f+f this too is improving. No fig8 or heeling other than the signal exercise was done as he worked pretty hard for 45min today and he deserved a break other than our playing with his tug toy that I threw for him several times and played tug which he has learned to not give up till I tell him out and WAIT FOR IT - give bunch o treats telling him jackpot which he then immediately releases the toy and stands there waiting for his reward. Very good day of training and I think we both had fun I know I did.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I just signed up Phoenix for online classes through Dogwood - Heeling and Open problem solving. I talked to Debby about Phoenix only being 10 months old (and therefore not having any jumping experience) and she said that was fine, we could modify his work as needed. It was only $100 for working spot for both classes combined. Registration is open through Sept. 12 if anyone wants to join us! 

Dogwood Dog Training Online

Our first assignment for open is to film 1-2 minutes of training the drop on recall. We're not really doing a bunch of formal DOR training yet, so I'll just film what we are doing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was looking at that class  Problem being - which dog? Brady, Towhee or Faelan in case I decide to go for a UDX (*when* we finish his UD)



Loisiana said:


> I just signed up Phoenix for online classes through Dogwood - Heeling and Open problem solving. I talked to Debby about Phoenix only being 10 months old (and therefore not having any jumping experience) and she said that was fine, we could modify his work as needed. It was only $100 for working spot for both classes combined. Registration is open through Sept. 12 if anyone wants to join us!
> 
> Dogwood Dog Training Online
> 
> Our first assignment for open is to film 1-2 minutes of training the drop on recall. We're not really doing a bunch of formal DOR training yet, so I'll just film what we are doing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I was looking at that class  Problem being - which dog? Brady, Towhee or Faelan in case I decide to go for a UDX (*when* we finish his UD)


Do Towhee! Do Towhee! Okay, that was totally selfish, I just said that so Phoenix could have his mom in his class. :


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Sharon.....If it were me and I wanted to put a UDX on one of my 3 dogs I would do an honest evaluation of all of them and determine the potential to succeed in that endeavor , putting all the strong and weak points of each dog out there to determine which of the three to work with for this goal. Age - desire to please - ability - physical problem - general health and so on also the time as in Towhees case her coming in season = loss of training time and so on. I'm sure you love each of your dogs equally but dogs like people aren't created equal so judging which with an unbiased eye is the key . As you know I have two goldens and my 4 1/2 year old who is from a very well known performance breeder ( not Sunfire ) is a total dud as far as obedience is concerned , she is sweet lovable nice looking but also completely unmotivated to do much other than eat and sleep she doesn't even like to play with Nugget or me so if I were trying to determine which of my dogs I would try to put a UDX on my choice would be easy. Nugget on the other hand is from a confirmation breeder and although he hasn't the drive of field goldens he does have the willingness to please the age in his favor and has proven that he can and will do all the things neccessary for a dog to complete getting a UDX and possibly more. Good luck in your selection of which to work with as we both know it takes a lot of time and money to accomplish this it's not easy I know I've done it twice in the past but it is a fun filled journey . Enjoy it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is Faelan I am playing with the UDX idea for. Yes he has the ability and focus to succeed (I have to get him out to more places that take us both out of the comfort range), but more importantly - he is such a joy to walk in & out of the ring with. Training and showing him always brings a smile not only to my face but to the judges' and many in his audience as well.

And I personally am not good at training without a goal LOL 

Towhee can do it - but she will remain intact for probably another year which puts her to 7 years old .. and litters take not only a ton of time out of her training/showing life but are physically demanding as well with her health and weight needing to be carefully rebuilt after litters. She has the potential to score very highly but again, the time thing.

Brady - he is still too young to be truthfully evaluated - he still stresses walking into the ring but shows well so time will tell - he, like his mama, has incredible fronts !! 



Nuggetsdad said:


> >Sharon.....If it were me and I wanted to put a UDX on one of my 3 dogs I would do an honest evaluation of all of them and determine the potential to succeed in that endeavor , putting all the strong and weak points of each dog out there to determine which of the three to work with for this goal. Age - desire to please - ability - physical problem - general health and so on also the time as in Towhees case her coming in season = loss of training time and so on. I'm sure you love each of your dogs equally but dogs like people aren't created equal so judging which with an unbiased eye is the key . As you know I have two goldens and my 4 1/2 year old who is from a very well known performance breeder ( not Sunfire ) is a total dud as far as obedience is concerned , she is sweet lovable nice looking but also completely unmotivated to do much other than eat and sleep she doesn't even like to play with Nugget or me so if I were trying to determine which of my dogs I would try to put a UDX on my choice would be easy. Nugget on the other hand is from a confirmation breeder and although he hasn't the drive of field goldens he does have the willingness to please the age in his favor and has proven that he can and will do all the things neccessary for a dog to complete getting a UDX and possibly more. Good luck in your selection of which to work with as we both know it takes a lot of time and money to accomplish this it's not easy I know I've done it twice in the past but it is a fun filled journey . Enjoy it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just in from working Faelan in the only alley I know of in my town  He felt the pressure for sure but after 1 reset did signals very well.

I was going to take him into the closest city to work him in a ramp garage, and I may yet today, but it is one of those days where it might be best not to - things are breaking (crystal lamp which I cut myself badly on, my vacuums etc) and while it is entertaining to figure out how to fix them --- NOT --- I would rather not tempt fate.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I just came in from our yard after having done a small amount of training. Mainly we did 6-7 go outs some baited some not but all got a reward . Every one today was straight fast and within 1-2ft.of dead center . We also did just one ROHJ which I wouldn't have even done this if I were a little more observant as the grass did have a little dew still left on it and it only takes a little to cause a fall. This one jump on his return with my help saying front front and bowing my knees to give Nugget a target did produce a good front. We also did 3 ROF with each throw I left I right and one in the center which you can because of the grass get the dumbbell to land and pretty much not bounce all over the place. Fronts were my main concern as they have been . I looked up Nuggets open trials to date which have been 12 in Open B the first 4 he didn't Q because of failure to take the BJ the last 8 he has scored from a low of 195 to a high of 197 1/2 not bad BUT in the area I show in there are so many very good dogs and handlers I really need to clean those fronts up as this is where the majority of points have been lost. Tomorrow is club night and the regular assistant instructor will be back so I will get more time for Nugget . Nugget is showing this coming Sunday in Open B and Grad. Open which he needs one more leg to get this title keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I used my new agility style broad jump measure - a plastic chain link with a hook on one end and 44 & 48 inches marked off with electrical tape  I hooked it to the 1st BJ board and set up for 44 inches -- cool  The High Jump was set for 24 inches close to the house throwing towards the wrought iron fen so there would be some 'pressure'

*Towhee:* heeling with about turns and slow pace. Broad Jump x 3 - the 1st she did cut the boards with me standing about 2 1/2 feet away so reset and repeat twice. Then the ROHJ which she did very nicely although she ticked the jump on her final return. No finishes today.

*Brady:* Nice heeling with me sidestepping to the right to bring him closer. His about turns and slows were very nice. His ROHJ was very nice - we did it twice working a bit with his fronts and no finishes. His broad jumps (x 2) were very nice - again no finishing.

*Faelan:* His heeling was very very nice, as were his about turns and slows  We did signals: his drop was clean but slower than I like - we'll work on that separately since he is working on some confidence issues with the drop right now. His sit and recall were perfect. His Broad Jumps (x 3) were very very nice as were his fronts - no finishes. His ROHJ were very nice but his first rep had an auto finish so we repeated twice more with verbal support for a front. Of course we did not work finishes LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Best of luck to you & Nugget 



Nuggetsdad said:


> Nugget and I just came in from our yard after having done a small amount of training. Mainly we did 6-7 go outs some baited some not but all got a reward . Every one today was straight fast and within 1-2ft.of dead center . We also did just one ROHJ which I wouldn't have even done this if I were a little more observant as the grass did have a little dew still left on it and it only takes a little to cause a fall. This one jump on his return with my help saying front front and bowing my knees to give Nugget a target did produce a good front. We also did 3 ROF with each throw I left I right and one in the center which you can because of the grass get the dumbbell to land and pretty much not bounce all over the place. Fronts were my main concern as they have been . I looked up Nuggets open trials to date which have been 12 in Open B the first 4 he didn't Q because of failure to take the BJ the last 8 he has scored from a low of 195 to a high of 197 1/2 not bad BUT in the area I show in there are so many very good dogs and handlers I really need to clean those fronts up as this is where the majority of points have been lost. Tomorrow is club night and the regular assistant instructor will be back so I will get more time for Nugget . Nugget is showing this coming Sunday in Open B and Grad. Open which he needs one more leg to get this title keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Has anyone ever heard the expression " first the hair then the mind" boy did it apply to me this morning doing the Scent Discrimination exercise . I scented both articles he was to " find" and took the others all 10 and made a rough circle with them making sure there was 6 or more in. between them went back to Nugget and sent him to " find it" . Nugget searched and searched and then I looked on my kitchen counter and there laid both of the scented articles. Nugget never quit looking for the correct article so I just called him in and gave him a treat. We did do both articles then and he did do a good job on both. When I make dumb mistakes like this it does remind me not to get upset with my dogs when they make a mistake because I'm the supposedly intelligent one and look at the things I do. Training at club tonight hope it's a little smoother than this morning.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good boy Nugget!!

You scent the articles before creating your pile?



Nuggetsdad said:


> Has anyone ever heard the expression " first the hair then the mind" boy did it apply to me this morning doing the Scent Discrimination exercise . I scented both articles he was to " find" and took the others all 10 and made a rough circle with them making sure there was 6 or more in. between them went back to Nugget and sent him to " find it" . Nugget searched and searched and then I looked on my kitchen counter and there laid both of the scented articles. Nugget never quit looking for the correct article so I just called him in and gave him a treat. We did do both articles then and he did do a good job on both. When I make dumb mistakes like this it does remind me not to get upset with my dogs when they make a mistake because I'm the supposedly intelligent one and look at the things I do. Training at club tonight hope it's a little smoother than this morning.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Interesting, I just sat down to plan my goals and things just fell into place: I am unsure if that means the time frames are right LOL

For my dog related goals (exclusive of puppy in training):


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Sharon.... Yes I normally scent both articles first but after scenting the metal one which I always put out in the pile first I put it back in my article bag then scent the leather one . After both have been scented I take the article bag and dump the articles which total 11 including the scented metal one using tongs make my rough circle return to Nugget who I've left on a sit stay get in heel position turn and send him to find it . I always put metal out first because I think it helps pattern train my dog and I've experimented doing leather first and Nugget still gets the correct one but I just think that putting metal out first helps my dog get my scent in his head better because the leather articles do have a smell of their own and by doing the metal first it's to my advantage.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon... I think your time frames for all 3 of your dogs are do-able with the exception of the puppy time as we know they don't always come in season when we think they are supposed to and even when they do the breeding doesn't always take ask my breeder that's why I'm waiting for my new pup.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> > Sharon... I think your time frames for all 3 of your dogs are do-able with the exception of the puppy time as we know they don't always come in season when we think they are supposed to and even when they do the breeding doesn't always take ask my breeder that's why I'm waiting for my new pup.


But we know that Titan's frozen stuff is so special it jumps off the plane raring to go.....snort.. Hopefully this trip will be uneventful.. or maybe that shook them up..and Sharon does not have to make embarassing phone calls from work again asking where her frozen semen is


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOLOLOLOL

Agile jumping dogs before they were even conceived!!! And they seem to be living up to the promises :smooch::smooch::smooch:

And yeah, my current cube in the cubicle farm is even less private that the previous one; the folks around me probably just would not understand my trying to convince people that I am not buying into a 'lost' shipment when a prior person told me Titan's special delivery was last seen tumbling down the tarmac singing - 'help me help me' or 'maybe catch me if you can' <sigh> they have no sense of humor....

Or being reluctant to ask me exactly who the semen was for :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:



Titan1 said:


> But we know that Titan's frozen stuff is so special it jumps off the plane raring to go.....snort.. Hopefully this trip will be uneventful.. or maybe that shook them up..and Sharon does not have to make embarassing phone calls from work again asking where her frozen semen is


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Another very good night at club. Nuggets fronts are definatly getting better . Tonight his go outs too were very nice and his sits and turns spot on . Fig8 tonight was flawless which we did off lead and I didn't find it necessary to tell him to get it up on the outside turns. The DR and MSFE was about perfect at least I couldn't find anything wrong with either exercise and his S+ D done as well as can be done . Actually I saw very little wrong tonight other than some fronts that on certain exercises like the BJ which his first jump the front was not quite straight not really bad just a touch off but scoreable. Again he pleased me with his work tonight he could be a little faster at times but speed just looks good but accuracy is what counts and he is getting there.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley's score going into the stays on Saturday was 193.5. There was one dog after us before going into stays. 
My lesson for this weekend is that it is very important to stay focused between the regular exercises and the stays. (Esp. if stays will be occurring relativity shortly after you get out of the ring.) 
Instead of staying focused and thereby also keeping Finley focused, I walked out of the ring, took Finely over to my chair...(the whole time telling her how wonderful she is) and excitedly talking to a bunch of people who wanted to tell us we had a good run....some I knew and some I didn't. (And I'm a relatively shy person...). Treating Finley, and talking to everyone....stays just about left my mind. Then before I knew it, we were lining up. It just seemed to all happen so fast. 

So to make a long story relatively short, when we walked into the ring for the stays, neither one of us were ready and in the right mind-set. I took of her leash, my arm band, and told her to sit. No response. Not even looking at me. I repeat the command. Nothing. She's interested in the Rotti next to us, the scenery in front of us, but not in me. By now as far as I can tell, all the dogs are sitting with the exception of Finley. I think to myself, I have no idea how many times this judge is going to let me keep telling her to sit and more than likely this will be my last shot. I take a deep breath, and one last time repeat the command. And she sat. 3 points off, but a lot of lesson's learned for me. 

Even with the 3 off on the stays, we broke 190 and that has kind of been a goal for me. Our scores have gotten better each time, and that's also a goal. Most importantly, it was such a fun day! 

I'm thinking maybe 6 months before trying for the CDX. We'll see, it might be longer. I want to be confident she will qualify before we take the plunge which means I have to try and get her feet wet at show n goes for those out of sight stays. I feel good at this point with just about everything else but we have to earnestly work on the drop on recall and those stays. 

Banshee went to class tonight (and did quite well). Next Monday will be Finley's turn and she'll do stays with me outside. And attempt the drop. I'm anxious to see how we do.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Maureen M.... Congrats on reaching your goal of 190 plus. Don't get upset over not bring 100% focused 100% of the time we all make mistakes but if you learn from them you've succeeded and even when you do everything right your partner may make a mistake they all do . The main thing is to have fun and enjoy the journey.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congratulations!

Try to not stress about the sit stay ... you both deserved to chill & celebrate after the individual exercises and you still did well !! 

Towhee rolled belly up at her last trial while I was setting her up for the down stay - yep, I had to reset her but luckily it was quick - silly girl!



MaureenM said:


> Finley's score going into the stays on Saturday was 193.5. There was one dog after us before going into stays.
> My lesson for this weekend is that it is very important to stay focused between the regular exercises and the stays. (Esp. if stays will be occurring relativity shortly after you get out of the ring.)
> Instead of staying focused and thereby also keeping Finley focused, I walked out of the ring, took Finely over to my chair...(the whole time telling her how wonderful she is) and excitedly talking to a bunch of people who wanted to tell us we had a good run....some I knew and some I didn't. (And I'm a relatively shy person...). Treating Finley, and talking to everyone....stays just about left my mind. Then before I knew it, we were lining up. It just seemed to all happen so fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning after our hike, we worked scent articles inside. Full set + 2, inside on matting that was just washed down on Sunday. No finishes.

*Faelan: *Awesome - good turns, directly to the pile, continuous search until he found the correct article (center at about 10 o'clock metal, outside 4 o'clock leather), nice pickup, turn and return. Some repositioning of the leather article but the set I used are actually a bit small for him.

*Towhee:* little stinker -- tried spinning to her left as I was pivoting right LOL. She had some issues finding the right article both articles so I need to try using clean articles for her to rebuild - or possibly making sure she has some water after hiking and before doing scent articles. Her fronts were very nice and she didn't give up so she is on her way! The really great thing was no hesitation picking up the metal articles at all - its been awhile since we worked articles so I am very pleased her original reluctance for metal did not re-appear.

*Brady:* Very Very nice. nice waits, pivots, sends, he worked the pile nicely (11 o;clock outside metal, 7 o'clock leather outside) immediately picking up the article once he found it, turning and returning with beautiful fronts and solid holds.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

grins 

I was reading up a bit on goals last night and the book I am reading said to replace 'Goals' with 'Dreams'

Whoeee that opens up a whole new Universe - Dreams I have for sure LOL

And yes, if inquiring minds would like to know; a dream of mine is to score a perfect 200 - it's never been a _GOAL_ since I thought Goals should have time lines and be within my grasp - _Dreams_ on the other hand ... outside of my comfort zone for planning but if I don't put time limits?




Nuggetsdad said:


> > Sharon... I think your time frames for all 3 of your dogs are do-able with the exception of the puppy time as we know they don't always come in season when we think they are supposed to and even when they do the breeding doesn't always take ask my breeder that's why I'm waiting for my new pup.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Tracking went well on Sunday. We laid a couple of difficult tracks on pavement and asphalt. The first track he aced with no problem. The second track he got a little sidetracked watching the kids on their bikes! Had to remind him to "track" which he did and finished up nicely. It was hot out and he was bagged.

Last night's agility class ......think we should have stayed home!! As soon as we hit the one road, he knew where he was going and was all excited. 

We first worked on the dogwalk which he did fine after his first little jaunt around the area. We work in a horse area with dirt floor and, of course, horse poop. I don't understand the fascination with horse poop but then again, I'm not a dog!

Next we worked on sequences with jumps and tunnels. He did the first 2 obstacles and then proceeded to go on another jaunt and totally ignored me when I told him to come. Into his crate he went. Next time around, he completed the run and then went on another jaunt! Needless to say, he wasn't in my good books by the time we left. I kept telling myself it was a new class and the first time back at agility in several months so it's just a one night thing. :doh: As he was being naughty, I had one person say to me "well, he sure is gorgeous". I thought "good thing for him"!!! 

When we got home, I made him make it up to me by doing some obedience work; all of which he did great! 

The boy loves to torment me (but I sure do love him)!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I've definitely had better days. Got up this morning and my girl wouldn't come downstairs for breakfast and after repeated calling finally came and just looked at her food deciding if she wanted to eat or not. She finally ate and it was then time for their potty break . As Sadie walked across the kitchen she was limping on her rear leg that she has a hot spot on that she won't quit licking . I was just about ready to go to SCKC for drop in training and I made a mental note to call home to see how she was doing a little later . Long story made short Nugget after 2 jumps on the BJ and ROHJ he was limping on his front leg. That was it for training but I called my vet and asked for a bottle of Rimidil ( not sure of spelling) but vet gave me something else for their pain and told me to bring them in 3 days from now if there isn't improvement. Happy to say Nugget at least seems vastly improved already but his limp was far less noticeable than Sadie who has trouble even getting up , so now it's a wait and see thing. They may have been messing around in the yard or jumped off the bed wrong who knows ?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Here in CT, that would be cause for a TBD titer panel...especially limping and lack of interest in food combined


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

> At NuggetsDad, hope your crew feels better soon and it's nothing serious.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget is walking almost normally and Sadie is still stiff but she seemed to have a little less trouble getting up about 5:00 pm for a potty break. I will keep both on the Meds till they are acting normal or back to vet if not right in 3 days.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon ... We had a pizza for dinner and all of a sudden Sadie was right there by my side being the spoiled moocher that she is. She ate her second meal no problem and I don't think she was bitten by a tick as we checked her pretty closely and she never gets to go anywhere other than the vet groomer or my yard which the grass is mowed pretty short at least once or this year twice a week and it's my understanding that ticks like a more dense higher vegetation to live in , but it's possible a tick got her and just backed it's ugly little head out but I'm more prone to think she jumped off the bed and landed wrong or she and Nugget were rough housing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOLOLOL - glad to hear she's being a mooch 



Nuggetsdad said:


> > Sharon ... We had a pizza for dinner and all of a sudden Sadie was right there by my side being the spoiled moocher that she is. She ate her second meal no problem and I don't think she was bitten by a tick as we checked her pretty closely and she never gets to go anywhere other than the vet groomer or my yard which the grass is mowed pretty short at least once or this year twice a week and it's my understanding that ticks like a more dense higher vegetation to live in , but it's possible a tick got her and just backed it's ugly little head out but I'm more prone to think she jumped off the bed and landed wrong or she and Nugget were rough housing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This evening's session had a few focus points: Fronts and not anticipating.

Each dog had 6 recalls, followed by 5 ROF:
- *Faelan *had his first 3 with signals, his 4th with my turning my back, the 5th with a finish and the 6th just a verbal: he did well  On his retrieves I threw straight, angled, varied the time for the send and finished him on the 3rd & 5th. Very nice 

- *Towhee* had her first 2 recalls were with a verbal and no finish - very nice. Her 3rd recall was a signal with a finish - very nice. Her 4th was a verbal with a drop - perfect - I again finished her. Her 5th recall she fronted to my butt (she was gently corrected) since I turned around and her 6th recall was with a verbal (no slow down  ) without finishes - she did very well. Her ROFs: 1st, 2nd & 3rd were straight and slightly angled - she needed a bit of assist on the angled fronts. Her 4th ROF included a finish and her 6th did not - she did very well.

- *Brady*: For his recalls I played it straight with finishes on the 3rd and 5th, I did vary the time he spent waiting for his cu and walked in to reward the wait twice. His ROF: his 1st, 2nd & 4rd were straight then slightly long and then slight angled. The 3rd toss had the dumbbell rolling which proved too much for his wait - he broke. The 4th and 5th were straight with the 4th having a finish and the 5th with my turning around.

Fun sessions  Then they all got to eat dinner!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

CARPROFEN... Is the name of the med my vet gave me for the dogs , and it WORKS . Nugget seems to be 100% back and Sadie is much improved . I can only guess what the cause of their limping was from but it seems both are well on the way to being normal. Thank You God

Nugget was so much better we did articles as done in Grad. Open . He was perfect even giving me both fronts.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning after our hike, I put in a Show noise video (low) and set up the dogs for OOS stays n the backyard.

5 minute Down first turned into an 8 minute since Ms Towhee broke at 3 minutes 20 seconds - apparently the 1st stay should be 3 minutes in her mind <sigh>

Followed by a 3 minute sit stay which turned into 5 minutes for my good dogs - Faelan broke a little over 2 1/2 minutes.

Guess I really need to combine stays and switch the order up more often

Brady was the star of the morning - an 8 minute down and a 5 minute sit with me mostly out of sight - not bad for a youngster!!

I do prefer the dogs break in training since they will break - its just a matter of when..


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon... They ALL do it as you know and I just hope my dogs do this in training where I'm able to make a correction and not at a show I've just drove a hundred plus miles to get to. I'm lucky Nugget used to do this every once in awhile but a couple good corrections and it hasn't occurred in months. Now he almost goes to sleep on the down and that's just fine with me.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Last night we worked on off leash heeling while going from one exercise to anther in the yard. 
The retrieve on flat on either side of the High jump was good, quick return, solid hold, and nice finishes both to the right and left. 
The retrieve over high jump was good as well jumping from either direction. 
Broad jump we did twice. The first time Finley cleared it, but cut to me quickly. I would like her to go forward a little further before turning to me. So on the second jump I set her ball out in front and to the left of the jump. She did take a few more steps forward and then turned giving me a nice front. Just what I wanted, so no finish this time. I sent her for the ball. 
A couple straight recalls, then a recall with a drop so I could see where we're at. Not surprisingly, she took several steps to me. Maybe back in June we were working on this and doing well, but I haven't done a thing with it in quite a while. So I took the bar from the jump and set it on the ground to try a recall with a drop before the bar. On the first time she went around the bar. I reset her and basically met her at the bar with a down to help her understand what I want. Two times like that and she gets the idea. I think we'll keep doing this for a bit before losing the bar. 
I also went back to putting a toy behind her, while she's in a stand-stay and giving her the down command from a distance. This was remembered and she did well. 
We did lots of playing with that ball and lots of sits and downs from a distance so I would throw it. Both dogs did a sit stay on the deck while I went into the house to bring back treats. This was outside of our training session. I'm just going to keep looking for random opportunities throughout the day to practice out of sight stays in addition to regular practice.
Banshee practiced "leave it" with treats tossed on the driveway while we heeled past. A good leave it and she could go back and get it. I had forgotten about this aspect of the CGC test and she's a sight-hound with an excellent nose so it was good practice .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning the SD exercise as done in GradOpen - Nugget nailed it twice #5 metal each time good f+f. Then out to the street for heeling and fig8 practice doing fast - slow - circle L and circle R abouts and R+ L turns . All that was incorrect was one or two automatic sits that his butt was a little " in". After the heeling we went to the back yard for off leash work starting with the ROF throwing R-L-Center all retrieves very nice clean pickups good finish's but not one good front. Next was DOR a verbal a signal and a straight recall all of which were fast incoming quick drops on the two but again the fronts not there except the straight recall. These were followed up by the Signal exercise very nice doing stand-down- sit- recall just lovely and a straight f+ f? MSFE couldn't be better with a a fabulous lockup and his call to heel very nice . Next came two go- outs as done in Grad Open perfect and I think the fastest that he ever sat on the sit order both dead center perfect. Lastly we did the DR with all three gloves going 1-3-2 each had good turns in place fast leaving my side getting the correct one each time and the fronts weren't bad either the only flaw being a less than perfect pickup on #1 which he had a little trouble getting it out of the grass. This morning it wasn't a long session as there weren't many repeats on exercise but it was a very good one. It is only in the low to mid 50s and these cooler temps are great Nugget was higher than a kite but under control and everything was done with much more speed and exuberance than his norm and both of the go-outs were without bait no jumps of any type were done because after yesterday's 1 1/2 inches of rain my yard was still a little wet and also even though he wasn't limping at all I want him to not have to do any jumping till Sun.at the trial whatever caused his limp the other day is over because the way he ran around today if something were wrong he couldn't have done what he was doing today.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Maureen M.. To help the BJ exercise and prevent cutting the corner you might want to stick your jump stick or even a mop stick under the middle board and on top of the last ( highest) board and let it stick out 3-4 ft. Just make sure you have it on side closest to where you'll be standing when you send her "over" .


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> >Maureen M.. To help the BJ exercise and prevent cutting the corner you might want to stick your jump stick or even a mop stick under the middle board and on top of the last ( highest) board and let it stick out 3-4 ft. Just make sure you have it on side closest to where you'll be standing when you send her "over" .


Thank you! That sounds like a good idea, I'll give it a try


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

We did not train last night - Faelan was sick but today seems fine, he ate with gusto and trained with joy so hopefully it was a one off thing.

This morning we trained indoors, 3-4 minutes per dog.

Heeling doodles, some fronting and finishing, moving drops, signal drops, moving stands and finishing up with scent articles.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

No training today as I just came from DR.where I had the first treatment for Macro degeneration having a needle stuck in my eye and now my vision is blurry. Tomorrow I'm thinking of going to drop in training at SCKC in preparation for the Sun.trial.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

be well NuggetsDad!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That was definitely interesting and will be repeated early the afternoon before the rains come in.

I set up a ring 40 x 40 with 20 feet open on one side with a table and a chair set up for articles. I kind of went to a testing mode but I set a CD on high (Ring noise with crashing gates, a judge calling patterns, people screeching DOWN for the drop etc). 

I also brought out a small squeak toy that I would step on to squeak -- Brady did not like that one bit!! I don't know if it was my knee motion going up & down or the squeak itself. Faelan was distracted but more that he wanted the toy than anything else. Towhee was like, whatever - not a person so I have rewards to earn 

Towhee had a pretty straight forward Open routine using tall cones for the figure 8. She did well!

Faelan had a combination Utility & Open routine where he was near the boom box for signals so he got distracted - plus the squeaker on the recall. I left the Broad Jumps set up so rather than a bar jump he did the BJ for directed jumping. We also did a straight broad jump, ROHJ and Rof all of which were really nice - his heeling was very nice as well.

Brady and I did a combination of Novice and Open - his heeling required one reset after the fast. His figure 8 was very nice. He struggled with the recall between being set up near the boom box/table/treats/dumbbell/leash etc and my squeaking the toy under my foot. His ROF was very nice, his broad jump perfect!! We still need to work on his angled throws for the ROHJ - if he can clearly see his dumbbell he wants to go straight to it rather than going over the jump but he is getting better and straight throws are very nice.

I left all the equipment set up so hopefully it will stay dry for a few more hours.

Good dogs  I think this session was part of what I need to do for noise, proofing and getting ring ready - other than gun shots, my crew is used to fairly quiet surrounds.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I set up a ring 40 x 40 with 20 feet open on one side with a table and a chair set up for articles. I kind of went to a testing mode but I set a CD on high (Ring noise with crashing gates, a judge calling patterns, people screeching DOWN for the drop etc).


Very creative! The CD sounds like a great idea, where did you get that?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I bought 2 different ones (1 with patterns being called for you, the other of a busy dog show where you can hear other judges) at Dogwise.com (OBEDIENCE TRIAL SOUNDS AUDIO CD - Dog Training and Behavior - Dogwise.com ) but you can also download some for free if you are creative enough to link multiple tracks together or just need a few minutes - both the CDs I bought are long.

The squeakie under the heel idea came from Debby Quigley & Judy Ramsey's 's Proofing book (Success is in the Proofing: SUCCESS IS IN THE PROOFING - A GUIDE FOR CREATIVE AND EFFECTIVE TRAINING - Dog Training and Behavior - Dogwise.com )

Since I rarely make it to classes due to my schedule, I am hopeful these will really help. I have another book on proofing somewhere but I need to find it - we have a few libraries at the house ... 



MaureenM said:


> Very creative! The CD sounds like a great idea, where did you get that?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just in from a 2nd set of sessions and finished putting the wood gates & jumps away just as I felt rain drops  

These sessions were more training mode and I had the Muse playing pretty loudly to drown out bad neighbors tinny radio while he did whatever he feels needs doing weekly with power wrenches on his vehicles.

Anyway: the dogs were more successful since I cut down on the distractions - I also fully expanded the ring to 40x50 feet and moved the table outside of the ring. All dogs had glove #2 for both sessions.

*Faelan:* Utility exercises (all but not in order) intermixed with Open exercises (DOR, ROF, ROHJ, BJ) He did very well other than some fronts - my concentration with his fronts is to get them very close to me so a bit off center is acceptable at this time. 

*Towhee:* Open exercises (pretty much flawless except a few fronts), Directed Retrieve very nice, Go Outs - we needed to work some marking and then they were nice with a fast tight sit, Scent articles had an issue with metal which we worked on and the leather was fine, MSFE was bery nice.

*Brady:* A combination - the full Novice routine, broad jump (nice!), ROHJ (very nice other than a 1/2 point front), ROF very nice, scent articles perfect, Go Outs very nice and he only had 1 directed jump which he did well.

I have not done stays yet today. All 3 had very nice heeling and only a few finishes.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My vision this morning much improved as my eye has quit tearing only 5 more times to go thru this needle in the eye thing but it beats going blind so every month for the next 5 months a blurry eye will be the norm . Nugget and I did go training and I wanted to just do Grad Open just as it will be done tomorrow BUT doing the signal exercise when we got to the stand signal Nugget sat and it had to be repeated 2 x more which of course he stood for. Tomorrow I won't be so cavalier doing this stand because you are able to give the hand signal AND a verbal order which as long as it's within the rules I'm going to do it. I just want to get this title behind me of course I'm assuming he will do everything else correctly. The 1 article was done well as was all of the rest of the exercises and I really wanted to make sure on the DJ that no limp resulted and there wasn't any. 
In the open ring he really did a very fine job doing the BJ only once and it was perfect. The ROHJ we did 3x with my throwing right left and center and his leaving me taking the jumps pickups and returns over the jumps all nice but of course not one in three did he give me a straight front. He wouldn't even tease me in to thinking maybe tomorrow hmmm. ROF went pretty much the way of the ROHJ - no fronts every other part of the exercise good. DOR the same story other than the one with the treat toss between my legs but no front was expected here. His heeling and fig8 with my my feeling a bump on the left turn but everything else looked good to me. Pretty good session and he was up and trying to please so we are as ready for the trial tomorrow as we are going to get.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

It's been a rough couple of weeks, I've been swamped at work and my car was totaled at the end of August. We're moving on, new car, back in the game now! 

Kea - fronts are straight finally. Yay! Heeling is looking good. We need to work on staying focused when entering the figure 8. Moving down games have been going well. Our trainer says it's time to add the formal drop on recall. 

Harris - I earned him 3 dead ducks by volunteering at a hunt test. We made some new friends and we were invited to join a training group with some other beginners. I'm slowly working through an online reliable retrieve class with him through FDSA, he'll nose-target different objects, knows how to do a chin rest, and will take the objects in his mouth. At some point we will need to transition to the ducks so he understands not to eat them. He is reeeeeally birdy, which is great, but he totally loses his brains when the ducks come out.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

KeaColorado said:


> He is reeeeeally birdy, which is great, but he totally loses his brains when the ducks come out.


You're lucky.....I wish Lexx was more birdy. We're struggling with that right now. We will continue to work over the winter on his dead bird retrieving. :crossfing


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did get some training in at the show this weekend (Fri-Sat shows). And sat down to root for friends in the obedience ring. I think with enough acclimation and warm-up, Bertie would have done just fine. We first got there though - holy cow, wild man. 

Did heeling, f8's, fronts, finishes, target work - all either outside or casually enough outside the show ring.

One quibble I have is going in for the conformation, I had to step to the side to take my fall jacket off (rainy and cold) and put my armband on. And keep in mind this was the conformation building so limited space for warming up dogs (yes we do that for conformation too!). 

And there was a lady there who I know is a top trainer and takes her little dogs to the NOC, OTCH's, etc. 

And basically she came in and set up gloves along a wide section of wall and was sending her little dog off leash to retrieve the gloves. And she got irritated with me because I didn't even know what she was doing and had stepped on her gloves while taking my jacket off and trying to get ready to show. 

And there was somebody else standing there watching - obviously a buddy to the trainer - and getting irritated with me for standing there and WAITING for this woman to finish what she was doing and move on. Keep in mind this was 10 minutes to the point I had to be in the ring with my dog.

Besides the fact she was taking up a sizable space for training - she had her dog off leash which - though I know everyone does it, they are NOT supposed to do it within view of the superintendents and outside a ring. 

I know it was rainy outside and she was obviously not going to do this in the obedience building, but her getting irritated with people for getting in the way of her glove training was ridiculous. Bugged me to no end and I probably if I were witchy, I would have walked over to the supers and drawn their attention to what she was doing. 

end rant


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Kate .... Don't get upset with the jerks in the sport, this person regardless of her OTCHS or invite to the NOC hasnt got any more rights than you do especially hogging a large area in a limited space. If it happens again with this person tell her off!!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Laurie said:


> You're lucky.....I wish Lexx was more birdy. We're struggling with that right now. We will continue to work over the winter on his dead bird retrieving. :crossfing


Kea is the same way, I think it's mainly because we didn't start her young. 

Harris's answer to everything in life is, "I WILL EAT IT!" LOL. His breeder had him chasing down bird wings pretty young. 

Kate. Ugh. Some people need to get over themselves. And they wonder why new people don't want to join the sport.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@Kate - I ran into that a few weeks ago - people warming up, pop pop pop kick and apparently willing to plow over anyone who dared to be in 'their' space. 

These same people warmed their dogs up continuously for hours making it very difficult for anyone else; especially given the very limited single aisle available for warm ups without the show committed telling you to move it elsewhere. 

But honestly, the time to train truly is not at show sites so please don't let their rudeness get to you (and eeeeek - be happy you don't drive on the same roads since their half is probably down the middle).


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

KeaColorado said:


> Kea is the same way, I think it's mainly because we didn't start her young.
> 
> Harris's answer to everything in life is, "I WILL EAT IT!" LOL. His breeder had him chasing down bird wings pretty young.
> 
> Kate. Ugh. Some people need to get over themselves. And they wonder why new people don't want to join the sport.


Exactly.....I introduced Lexx to a dead duck when he was a puppy but we didn't stick with it mainly because I had no idea what I was doing and what was supposed to happen so we concentrated on other things. His breeder didn't introduce him to wings of any kind. Had it been Lexx's sire's owner, she definitely would have!

Lexx and I have been just going over all levels of obedience. Sure wish we could do our trialling in our basement!! He' so good!!!

We've also worked on all levels of rally obedience right up to versatility. He knows all of the exercises.....now just to train me how to follow the signs!

Tomorrow he has tracking and Monday, it's back to agility.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Phoenix turned 11 months old yesterday, can't believe he will have his first birthday next month!

Two videos from training today, first our drop on recall training for our online class:






And Phoenix's intro to learning to retrieve over a jump. He was a little hesitant on the send - he doesn't fully know the command "jump" yet so he'll doubt himself that he's really supposed to go. Won't go much higher than this for awhile, gotta keep those hips safe!






Then, because a dumbbell being thrown is a huge distraction for the little guy, I'd throw his dumbbell while we were heeling, then when he successfully continued heeling I'd release him and let him retrieve it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> be happy you don't drive on the same roads since their half is probably down the middle).


 No kidding.... 

**** Bertie's breeder and I confabbed at the show this morning. I've kinda made it clear to her that the only way somebody else is going to get their hands on his leash is if they pry it out of my cold dead hands. So she wants me to come out for a private handling lesson - and this especially to get me ready for a bigger showing coming in a couple weeks. I have a huge respect for her and her husband (judges and pro handlers) so I _frantically_ said yes... LOL. 

And just realized that the way this works out is I'm going to be doing tracking with Jacks (the teacher talked me out of cancelling the classes and told me she'll help me catch up), coming home to switch dogs, and heading back out with Bertie. <- And yes, I'm totally doing that. :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking good 

Hips, shoulders & elbows being protected in a youngster are all good!



Loisiana said:


> Phoenix turned 11 months old yesterday, can't believe he will have his first birthday next month!
> 
> Two videos from training today, first our drop on recall training for our online class:
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Would you consider letting Bertie's breeder handle him if you delivered him ringside and brought him home after the show?



Megora said:


> **** Bertie's breeder and I confabbed at the show this morning. I've kinda made it clear to her that the only way somebody else is going to get their hands on his leash is if they pry it out of my cold dead hands. So she wants me to come out for a private handling lesson - and this especially to get me ready for a bigger showing coming in a couple weeks. I have a huge respect for her and her husband (judges and pro handlers) so I _frantically_ said yes... LOL.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Would you consider letting Bertie's breeder handle him if you delivered him ringside and brought him home after the show?


No. 

I think if I really hated being out there in the ring and did not plan on doing conformation EVER AGAIN - maybe. But that's not really the case. 

There's stuff like the one breeder coming up and asking me point blank if I knew who we beat last month for his first point. And Larry was like, "You beat the top two handlers in the country!" 

It's stuff like that which I really enjoy the prospect of doing a LOT MORE OFTEN. And I think it is possible. 

To put this in perspective - he finished 3rd on Friday. We probably would have gotten 2nd place minimum if we didn't have a teeny problem on the down and back (I did a military turn and messed up Bertie's movement when going back up to the judge). And it's possibly we could have won even - the dog who won on Friday is one that we've beaten a couple times. 

Anyway - Nope. Using a pro would be something I'd do if Bertie were 4 or 5 and I felt I was running out of time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well crap!! Once again I signed up for online classes (not Agility-U or Fenzi Dog Sports Academy) and the other students look absolutely perfect!! 

Am I the only one who posts mistakes and weak points?

ETA: Brady crabs .. teacher agrees <sigh> that is what I want to polish up ... I figure I need to post videos of my dogs making their mistakes in order to learn, right?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

OK - I'm having a blond hair day. When you say crabbing - do you mean he's front in and rear out while heeling?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sharon you aren't alone posting your mistakes they are always our mistakes ( dogs only know what we teach them ) here's ours for today at the trial.
Open B...Nugget auto finished the DOR 5 points , then after I set him up for the final exercise the BJ he walked back to me NQ
GOOD STUFF he gave me good fronts and only lost 1 1/2points combined for every other exercise combined

Grad Open ... The last exercise which is the DJ exercise I got a beautiful go out went back to him as directed left him as directed and was told BAR JUMP guess who started for it and decided he really wanted to go by daddy- your right it was NUGGET this too was an NQ but then the judge said boy that was a shame you had only lost 1 point for all the exercises but your dog is very pretty adding salt to the wound. So I only drove 307 miles round trip got up at 3:00 am and laid out $46 entry fees to get I have a pretty dog. Nugget has NEVER EVER went to heel position and not fronted me even though most fronts are off a little ( excluding today in open ) and walking to me on the BJ that was a first also . He was told to wait as I left him to get ready to send him over but I wasn't set myself or was he given the " over " order. Well I can't say these things never happened before anymore. He was not the only one goofing up a friend of mine sent her OTCH dog to do a go out and it went 4-5 ft. Turned around and sat in front of her. Also another gal with a very nice OTCH Aussie was in a run off for 1 st place in utility b and after the runoff peed all over the ring and then there were 3 dogs who ran out of their ring one of which jumped over the gates and jumped on the golden next to Nugget during the long down , Nugget did NOT break but two others did. I just realized another first occurred today up till now in over 20 years of showing in obedience none of my dogs had ever NQ two class's in the same show this is not too say we haven't NQ both class's but not the same day.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Well crap!! Once again I signed up for online classes (not Agility-U or Fenzi Dog Sports Academy) and the other students look absolutely perfect!!
> 
> Am I the only one who posts mistakes and weak points?


Well as for the puppy video that was posted (and isn't that just an ADORABLE puppy? , you have to remember that drop is the very first skill his owner taught him - there are plenty of other skills for weaknesses to show up! 

haven't gotten to watch the other videos yet, hoping to do that tonight. Determined to make this No Nap Sunday!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - yes. His butt will go a-wandering while his front end either is in correct heel position or his head starts wrapping slightly. A common problem and sometimes he is worse than at other times - I sent very clear video of crabbing extraordinaire ... LOL 




Megora said:


> OK - I'm having a blond hair day. When you say crabbing - do you mean he's front in and rear out while heeling?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry your day did not go better - especially with all that driving!! But Nugget is totally awesome and will get it 




Nuggetsdad said:


> Sharon you aren't alone posting your mistakes they are always our mistakes ( dogs only know what we teach them ) here's ours for today at the trial.
> Open B...Nugget auto finished the DOR 5 points , then after I set him up for the final exercise the BJ he walked back to me NQ
> GOOD STUFF he gave me good fronts and only lost 1 1/2points combined for every other exercise combined
> 
> Grad Open ... The last exercise which is the DJ exercise I got a beautiful go out went back to him as directed left him as directed and was told BAR JUMP guess who started for it and decided he really wanted to go by daddy- your right it was NUGGET this too was an NQ but then the judge said boy that was a shame you had only lost 1 point for all the exercises but your dog is very pretty adding salt to the wound. So I only drove 307 miles round trip got up at 3:00 am and laid out $46 entry fees to get I have a pretty dog. Nugget has NEVER EVER went to heel position and not fronted me even though most fronts are off a little ( excluding today in open ) and walking to me on the BJ that was a first also . He was told to wait as I left him to get ready to send him over but I wasn't set myself or was he given the " over " order. Well I can't say these things never happened before anymore. He was not the only one goofing up a friend of mine sent her OTCH dog to do a go out and it went 4-5 ft. Turned around and sat in front of her. Also another gal with a very nice OTCH Aussie was in a run off for 1 st place in utility b and after the runoff peed all over the ring and then there were 3 dogs who ran out of their ring one of which jumped over the gates and jumped on the golden next to Nugget during the long down , Nugget did NOT break but two others did. I just realized another first occurred today up till now in over 20 years of showing in obedience none of my dogs had ever NQ two class's in the same show this is not too say we haven't NQ both class's but not the same day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am just in from run throughs and though each dog made mistakes, they had great attitudes and showed me where additional effort could be useful --- and tada --- no crabbing from Monsieur Brady!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Adorable puppy !! There should be more just like him!! hmmmm... now there's a thought:



Loisiana said:


> Well as for the puppy video that was posted (and isn't that just an ADORABLE puppy? , you have to remember that drop is the very first skill his owner taught him - there are plenty of other skills for weaknesses to show up!
> 
> haven't gotten to watch the other videos yet, hoping to do that tonight. Determined to make this No Nap Sunday!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Grins - yes. His butt will go a-wandering while his front end either is in correct heel position or his head starts wrapping slightly. A common problem and sometimes he is worse than at other times - I sent very clear video of crabbing extraordinaire ... LOL


Gotcha - I thought that was what you meant but I'm at the end of a very long busy weekend. :

Jacks used to do that when he was young - early novice classes. Heeling around broad jump boards or ring gates stretched flat on the ground helped with that.. as well as my friend the wall.

Speaking of Jacks... I did something I really shouldn't do, but Jacks got a kick out of it and it gave Bertie something to think about. I've been working heeling every evening with Bertie and... I was doing that when Jacks came bursting out of the house demanding his turn. I was just finishing up anyway, so I put Bertie on the inside and put Jacks on the outside and did 1-3 steps heeling with them. It was the stupidest (but cute!) looking thing to see both of them doing the heads up prancing - albeit with Bertie forging a smidge and Jacks maintaining heel position. Because of Bertie forging - won't do this again off leash, but was fun to see Jacks getting all bright eyed about doing something different.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My dogs will do that if I start heeling one when I'm in the backyard with them. I allow the retired dogs to come up as the outside dog. I treat it as a distraction for the inside dog and still require correct attention and position from them. I generally don't allow dogs in training/competing to be outside dog.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

In my area the style of left turns with the dog kind of backing up and side-stepping to maintain position is just not seen often; I have to decide if I want to go down that route since it may 'cause the judge to think'.


Decisions ....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks - I will be using more barriers for Brady, I think,

I too let my dogs tandem heel occasionally - its fun, they like it and it is a change. 



Megora said:


> Gotcha - I thought that was what you meant but I'm at the end of a very long busy weekend. :
> 
> Jacks used to do that when he was young - early novice classes. Heeling around broad jump boards or ring gates stretched flat on the ground helped with that.. as well as my friend the wall.
> 
> Speaking of Jacks... I did something I really shouldn't do, but Jacks got a kick out of it and it gave Bertie something to think about. I've been working heeling every evening with Bertie and... I was doing that when Jacks came bursting out of the house demanding his turn. I was just finishing up anyway, so I put Bertie on the inside and put Jacks on the outside and did 1-3 steps heeling with them. It was the stupidest (but cute!) looking thing to see both of them doing the heads up prancing - albeit with Bertie forging a smidge and Jacks maintaining heel position. Because of Bertie forging - won't do this again off leash, but was fun to see Jacks getting all bright eyed about doing something different.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's a new week and a new day so I need to put yesterday behind us and think positively again. This morning we can't train outside because of rain ( what's new) but it is club night and I'll be able to do the DJ exercise there and this is a very difficult place to do directed jumping because of the 4 columns in the ring but he has done it there in the past and he WILL do it tonight. We also must practice the BJ because I still can't figure out why he did what he did as this exercise was being done beautifully and consistently. This morning we have already done articles 2x and other than 2 poor fronts and leaving my side slower than I would like him too he got the correct one each of the 4 times he was sent.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training tonight I was able to get the utility ring for a fair amt. of time because the instructor wasn't there so I worked with Nugget on go outs and the jumps. His go outs tonight were pretty good but as he did yesterday he balked at taking the bar. After several attempts and backtracking getting him to first go over being called with me directly in front he took it and then we both moved a few feet over and back and he finally was able to take the bar from the center all the way to the gates on order this probably consisted of 25-30 jumps but he finally realized I wasn't taking him not going over it. We then tried the HJ which this too was balked at first but the fourth or fith attempt was a success from all the way back and in the center. We then did the exercise as in a trial a go out then the jump a go out and the other jump. We will see tomorrow if he got it in his head that he must do it, I sure hope so as I don't like to do anywhere near the number of resets as was done tonight. We also did the BJ which yesterday was also a messed up exercise. Tonight first send over he went with a good f+ f we repeated it one more time and another good jump and f+ f. Heeling fig8 s+d and DOR ALL PRETTY NICE very few mistakes on any of these exercises. The ROF or ROHJ were not done tonight as I pushed him pretty hard on the other things and this way we could stop training on a successful note.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Putting it all together - I had trained front and moving down separately, and lo and behold tonight Kea did a drop on recall. Yay! 

We also practiced figure 8 starts - I have been losing her for a split second as soon as we enter the figure 8 and go around the post with her on the outside. 

In other news, Harris had a day of field training on Sunday. He did a few water marks and some land marks. Good puppy! Then he tried to eat a bird wing that was tied to his bumper. We have some work to do


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I guess we lucked out ! We were able to get our hike in and then the entire drive into work it was showering and raining. 

Last night we prepared a few videos and this morning I processed and submitted:

*Faelan*: retraining his drop signal. I have decided to revert to his original signal (raising right hand above my shoulder and dropping back down to side) that I stopped due to the field ‘back’ signal. I will combine this with a starting push motion that is his current signal but which does not bring my arm out enough from my body or have enough movement to be clearly visible with busy or distracting backgrounds. Video submitted.

*Brady:* Starting with the perch work and advancing through – video processed and submitted this morning.

*Towhee:* I did video but not submit since it was unrelated to course work – we worked the perch and also worked the down signal.

This morning we worked inside after out hike – I set my mirrors up and we worked:

*Brady:* Perch work using his small (~5 inch round) perch. Fronts and finishes with mostly finishes and my going to front position.

*Faelan:* fronts/finishes and his drop signal as well as small portions of heeling where my concentration was eyes up attention. Perch work as well. Fronts and finishes with mostly finishes and my going to front position.

*Towhee:* Heeling with right turns, fronts & finishes – a lot of finishes with my going to front position and also having her wait in front position.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Last night was agility class. Lexx was so much better than he was last week. He only went on a short little jaunt last night and after that was far more focused. We had him jumping 22" with no problems at all. He actually should be jumping 26" but I won't be trialling him at that height (if we ever get around to trialling)!! 

Sunday we had tracking. We laid a couple of long and winding tracks and he had no issues at all. He even ignored 3 large dogs barking and growling at him (in their yard) in order to get to his article. Of course, when it was left there, the dogs weren't outside so that was a good test for him and he passed. He also found a nice big bone along one of his tracks and he ignored that as well. He is pretty focused when he's tracking!!

Sunday morning I took him to one of the outdoor hockey rinks to play and do some training. It took a bit to get him focused but once he was, he did well. We worked on heeling patterns, recalls, DOR and signals. Also did a 5 minute down stay with me walking around and playing with his ball. He didn't budge. His stays are probably one of his strongest exercises (go figure).

He was supposed to start a Rally class in October but the instructor has suggested I pull him out of that class and wait for the course practice class as he knows and can execute all of the exercises. Not sure when that will start.

Really looking forward to the 2 day obedience seminar in a couple of weeks. It's not being done by a well known trainer but by the young guy that did our retrieving seminar a few weeks ago. He also owns 2 field Goldens and does really well with them. The seminar is kept small enough so that we can be working with the dogs most of the time rather than having them crated.

Today Lexx is at daycare hanging with his buddies. I think he's earned it!!!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Our club is organizing a tracking seminar in November by Mirasol goldens, the breeders of Yogi. Laurie, wanna make a trip to Colorado??  I'm excited to learn more about tracking. I think Kea would really enjoy it and it might be something my husband would like to try with her. 

This morning, we practiced more figure 8's, stand for exam and pace changes. "Fast" is looking really good, and doesn't look like conformation gaiting anymore, so that's a big improvement!

On another note, I'm wondering how often you all train. I have noticed I get the best working attitude out of Kea if we don't train every day. I think 3-4 times per week, including our class day, is the sweet spot. In fact, we took one entire week off because life happened earlier this month, and that night at class was one of her best ever. Actually entering some shows might be in our future, and I'm wondering also about practice schedules leading up to the show. For Kea, a few days off beforehand might be a really good thing.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

KeaColorado said:


> Our club is organizing a tracking seminar in November by Mirasol goldens, the breeders of Yogi. Laurie, wanna make a trip to Colorado??  I'm excited to learn more about tracking. I think Kea would really enjoy it and it might be something my husband would like to try with her. .


 I would love to!!!! Unfortunately it's a bit too far for us (my aunt and uncle live in Denver). My DH does tracking with Lexx as I do all of the other work with him. He really enjoys it and give them something to do together other than all the "play" stuff.

We don't train every day. We rarely train on the days Lexx goes to daycare as he's bagged by the time he gets home. If he does happen to have some more energy, I might throw in a few minutes work in our basement. 

I do try to work him on all other days. We don't work for long periods of time but usually do a couple of shorter sessions. I can tell when he's had enough or is getting bored as he avoids or shuts down. 

I have access to a building I normally use during the winter so we will start heading there to focus more on his open and utility exercises and do some agility work.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I tend to train in short increments once or twice a day – but with different focus points. I will rarely spend more than 5 minutes per dog and usually it is 3 minutes and that includes more play than training. Sessions are planned ahead of time on what I want to work on – or sometimes things I don’t want to work on but figure I need too LOL

Exceptions would be matches and rentals but even there I tend to play & praise a lot while rotating through dogs. Another exception is when I am trying to work on anticipation – it will frequently take a dozen or so repeats for my dogs to anticipate so these reps are done in quick succession but the session may last 10 minutes – high praise and more play but a longer session; this is fairly rare.

I will usually give all the dogs at least 1 day off a week.

This schedule seems to work for me. I do not have a lot of free time and I train multiple venues and multiple dogs. Probably planning, logging & reviewing video tapes takes at least 3 times as long as the actual session.

Before trials, I will give the middle of the week off, but work the day before on heeling, problems and if my dog will be jumping I will jump them and make sure they are jumping well – any hesitation or problems will have me scratch the entry. High motivation is the goal for these sessions.

I used to train at least an hour a day, 6 days a week with one dog - this included some hour long heeling classes. In those days, he had the week before a trial off and then jumping (full height; he had to jump 36 but was trained at 24 to avoid the stress on his body) the morning of a trial.

Here is a video of the Run Thru last weekend; overall I was pleased  The drop signal is an issue we are working on as is the field style auto finish. I could not decide if I wanted to post or not but Utility is a fun class - this was the Run Thru where he followed the girlie in season and that was Towhee expressing her discontent that it was Faelan's turn that we both looked at at one point; there were other dogs who had actual issues with - while warming up a rottie started snarling and charging at Faelan in the practice room but Faelan did a really nice about turn completely ignoring the other dog


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty will have his first Agility class after a one year break. I'm hoping he will enjoy the class as much as he does K9 Nose Work. It should be a fun time for the both of us


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow what a crappy training session we had , I don't know why but Nugget is broken. Again he balked at the DJ exercises and again we attempted them many many times. Not only the bar but the high jump too. I don't know why this occurred after all the work last night this place (Stone City KC) is very familiar we train 2-3 times a week here there aren't any columns that he has too contend with either. He also broke the long sit so more to fix but this just got him a 5 min. Sit to do which he did. Then if these problems weren't enough he sat on the signal exercise when given the signal stand another place to NQ. I was a little displeased with him but didn't show it to him nor did I lose my temper but he sure is pushing it because he has done these things far too many times to be goofing them up now.Then when we got home after lunch I cut the grass (again) took Nugget out to just do the directed jumping exercise again and he balked in his own yard although he finally did do them it took several resets and this is after doing them less than 2 hours before hand. The only good stuff to say for today is his fronts are really improving but what good are straight fronts if you NQ half the exercises. 

RANT OVER


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Wow what a crappy training session we had , I don't know why but Nugget is broken. Again he balked at the DJ exercises and again we attempted them many many times. Not only the bar but the high jump too. I don't know why this occurred after all the work last night this place (Stone City KC) is very familiar we train 2-3 times a week here there aren't any columns that he has too contend with either. He also broke the long sit so more to fix but this just got him a 5 min. Sit to do which he did. Then if these problems weren't enough he sat on the signal exercise when given the signal stand another place to NQ. I was a little displeased with him but didn't show it to him nor did I lose my temper but he sure is pushing it because he has done these things far too many times to be goofing them up now.Then when we got home after lunch I cut the grass (again) took Nugget out to just do the directed jumping exercise again and he balked in his own yard although he finally did do them it took several resets and this is after doing them less than 2 hours before hand. The only good stuff to say for today is his fronts are really improving but what good are straight fronts if you NQ half the exercises.
> 
> RANT OVER


]Could he be hurting somewhere? I thought I read last week that he was limping? Did you ever get that snap test done?
Just thinking outside the box.. and you are right because he has done them tons of times and this is totally out of character, something is wrong I would guess.Just me but I would start with the quick blood test and then onto the Chiro. Just my two cents..lol.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Richard - a friend of mine had her golden balking about all jumps, particularly at a show we both were entered in last year. The judge thought he was being nice, I guess and had her try the broad jump a few times just to get a good jump. Didn't work. Had the girlie over to a chiropractor afterwards and the back and pelvis were a mess. I've been in class with her since then and she's back to normal noe. Took a good 6 months to get all that cleared up.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Our first Agility class tonight and Rusty did great! He was very fast and had a huge drive to learn each obstacle tonight! I was very surprised by Rusty's drive in the first class. 

He also wanted to make friends with every person and dog there haha. We got to work on that more next week


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would second this .. rule out physical ailments. Personally I would give Nugget a complete rest for a week or more while waiting for results and seeing what the chiro finds . Perhaps an eye test too if the blood tests look good and the chiro does not find anything.





Titan1 said:


> ]Could he be hurting somewhere? I thought I read last week that he was limping? Did you ever get that snap test done?
> Just thinking outside the box.. and you are right because he has done them tons of times and this is totally out of character, something is wrong I would guess.Just me but I would start with the quick blood test and then onto the Chiro. Just my two cents..lol.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The crew had last night off.

This morning we had some quick sessions after our hike (timed for 3 minutes but I went over for each) 

*Brady:* perch work advancement to swinging fully into heel position when I pivot to the left

*Towhee:* Heeling w/ changes of pace, finishes and the drop game. For her the treats were on the grooming table to provide distraction.

*Faelan:* continuation of retraining the drop signal, some heeling with left turns and some fronts & finishes. Treats were also on the grooming table to provide distraction.

I then set up all 3 dogs in a line-up for sit stays (2 minutes) and proofed by doing some deep knee bends, side bends and those forward bends where you pivot from the hip down to either grasp your ankles and bring your head to your knees or plant your palms on the floor and arch your back – I also tossed treats in front of them they did good !


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't believe there is anything physically wrong with Nugget because watching him and Sadie running around the yard jumping on each other and rolling all over on each other plus both of them jumping on and off the bed a dozen times a day makes me think the trial bldg. Sun.for what ever reason made him unsure and nervous and I probably don't help either with my looks even though I know he is soft and I do try to not show him when I get upset or disappointed . Later today if the dew ever dries up I will try again but we will back up several steps and hopefully get his confidence back, he seems very up today and full of himself so we'll see. We did our usual articles 2x each early this morning with 11 out in the pile doing metal first as is my norm and Nugget did very well including 3 of 4 fronts only one finish but it was straight. There isn't any sign of limping which is a very GOOD thing.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Our Obedience class will be cancelled tonight because of the heat. Can't wait until it cools down soon!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> melfice ... I'm with you can't wait for cooler weather!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The dew dried finally and I set Nugget up directly in front of the bar jump and went back all the way but just a few feet to the side of the jump. Extending and holding my arm fully extended I gave him the OVER command and he took the jump running back to me . I never let him even front but just laid tons of praise and treats on him. I then walked him back to the go out spot with him all the way at the fence and me all the way back we repeated the over order and we celebrated with lots of praise and treats. After these two successful attempts I set him up for the high jump the same way directly in front of the jump and again success now he was set up from the go out spot all the way at the center of my gates this time when I held my arm out and told him OVER he ran straight to me no jump. I reset him all the way at the go out spot and this time I didn't go all the way back but only 10-12 feet behind the jump and only 5-6 from its edge holding the signal and ordering OVER he took the jump flying over it. Of course this called for tons of praise and a jackpot of treats ( cheese in the can and Dingos) . No formal go outs where done just walking him to the place I wanted him to leave from and after the last successful jump over the HJ I called it quits for today leaving training on a high note. I'm sure this problem is not cured but we will continue slowly till we are back to our previous position of being solid on this exercise. 

PS .. Found out why he broke the long sit yesterday- as I was out of site a ladies dog next to Nugget broke the sit stay and this women went rushing in to make a correction on her dog and scared Nugget. If I didn't feel it necessary to do group s+d I wouldn't ever put him in a line of less than seasoned dogs but on Tues. Training you only get 1 shot doing s+d so in the future I will just have to watch closer to whose dog I set him up next too.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night I left work early to go to agility class so I got home while it was still light.

I set up the broad jumps and jumped all 3 dogs several times, went inside, fed the dogs, brought the dogs back outside for their 'airing' and a home improvement estimator arrived - right on schedule  

He was very thorough so it took longer than expected; I did not make my class but I should have my estimate within a few days for

- teeter & dog walk skin replacements
- deck power washing & 'deck & dock' coating
- replacement sheets of woof for sections that are starting to rot at the bottom from moisture and ahem, probably dog pee, on the big garage that is one side of my dog yard and also contains their heated shed, power washing & painting same
- removal & replacement of the foundation coating - we call it stucco, he called it something else

Weather permitting, he might be able to do all the work this year but since it is dipping into the 40s already, it may need to wait until the spring to make sure everything cures/dries properly.

We will be trying an outdoor composite on the agility equipments which will hopefully last longer than the outdoor plywood I have been using. Even painting twice a year has me re-skinning every few years and one of the teeters is currently flipped over since I don't like the feel of the wood.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked outside (44 degrees woohoo! ) I set up the high jump and worked the dogs going over from both directions.

*Faelan:* Signals with drop, sit and my returning. Heeling portion had a concentration on no head drops. Followed by ROHJ with a concentration on close fronts.

*Towhee:* Heeling and she wanted to go!! so we did a few resets due to forging. A straight recall which she did well - no anticipation for the drop. Then the ROHJ again concentrating on close fronts.

*Brady:* very short straight heeling segments concentrating on straight body alignment. Followed by straight recall (very nice) and we finished with the ROHJ - in the 2nd one, he really searched for the dumbbell (he kept going to the spot where I had tossed but it went into a well between the stair landing and the fence so decided to retoss). He found it and was very heavily praised and then rewarded when he got back to me.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget again did articles 2x each very nicely but he scared himself silly so intent was he finding the article that he stepped on one in the pile and it went skidding out making noise and he jumped but without a extra order went right back to work. It's in the high 40 s just a great temp to train outside but again a lot of dew on the grass so I must wait as the DJ exercise is now getting most of my attention . Training tonight at SCKC and being optimistic I just sent entry for SCKC trial in Nov. which makes about 6-7 shows I've got Nugget entered in trying to get his Grad. Open and Utility title.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

a little bit of work on our rear through left pivots and turns. He is overdoing the rear on the left turns here, but that's actually what I'm looking for at this point. It will settle down over time but right now I want to see him slightly overdoing it.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last night training went ok not great but not poor either. I was pleased with his heeling and his fig8 but the other half of the team has 2 left feet at times. The BJ done well 2x including fronts and his ROHJ and ROF also done a few times each with about 50% of the fronts being straight. Recalls one straight one drop and one just a treat too between the legs all well done with very nice f+ f although the assistant instructor said one was just a little off. I think you would have had to use a micrometer to measure that one though. The 5 min. In the utility ring were spent on the DJ which when set in front off with me to the side a couple of feet holding arm out till after he was committed to the jump were fine he took them each 2x and the first one on the HJ he also took when set from go out spot and me all the way back holding the signal till he was committed to going over but still the first attempt at the bar doing it from where it must done from was balked at , but a reset after was successful. Holding the signal this long and stepping toward the jump indicated won't fly in a trial but till he is consistent again I don't have much choice. It's always something.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked a bit inside

Faelan: signals
Towhee: drop versus front games
Brady: perch/pivot work

Here is a video of Brady working on his perch for goldfish crackers


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I think Luna finally has her scent articles down. Have been using the tie down board for a few days now and she is really doing well. Will try moving towards no tie down board soon. Worked on the drop on recall last night and she is doing really well. Using a pole to mark where to drop but I can go a full distance away from her with the pole in the middle and drop her solid at the poll full speed. Started teaching her direct retrieve with the gloves this week as well and that is going well. She liked that game! We are having lots of fun together! That is what it is about!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Lucky Penny... Don't rush articles they like every other exercise will break at least once when they are successfully getting the correct one when all the articles are in the pile, but taking your time and getting this exercise solid will be easier fixing once it breaks . Nugget has had this exercise break 2x but now he is and has been solid not making mistakes for quite awhile instead his DJ exercise is broken and this was being done very very well.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Here is a video of Brady working on his perch for goldfish crackers


Thanks for posting this. I'm trying to get Gracie working on a perch in anticipation of her essentials of Heeling class and it's helpful to see someone else doing it. I noticed Brady sometimes starting to sit. Gracie's been offering this too once she has her feet on the perch. Just ignore, no click and reset??


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just finished training in my yard focusing mostly on the DJ exercise and Nugget is staring to come back to where he was . The last two go outs were baited and after eating his cheese off the stanchion was told to sit which he did and then as in a trial I formally sent him over each jump which he took without hesitation. I'm sure I'm not out of the woods yet with this but today was the best practice so far this week since blowing the Grad Open


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't wait to finish my work today and head outside to train....  

Did our first tracking lesson early this morning. While we are quite a bit behind the others, I think we are going to get caught up this week. Or I'll give it a good try. 

I have flags + box patterns to work on. We initially did the box pattern (3x3 9-square box with treats in 5 of the squares) and treats every step leading away from the box to the next box and more to the flag/turn and more to the next box and more to the end flag. <- Basically lots of boxes and lots of treats.

Based on Jacks immediately following the trail and missing some of the treats along the way as he followed the trail.. I can start using fewer treats and building a longer path. And I don't need to do as many boxes (which was just basically for getting him started nose to the ground). 

I also need to pick up articles (I need gloves and socks) and plastic and metal thingies as well (probably will wander around Home Depot). And pretty much am going to load the articles to make them the most awesome things ever when he finds them. 

Jacks was in heaven going out just him and me. We got there early enough for us to go for a little walk (which he needs, my little fat boy) and play fetch for a little bit. And training - he was all bright eyed and waggy.  

Bertie had a temper tantrum when I was trying to leave without him (I'm going to have bruises on my arm from him jumping up and mouthing hysterically). BUT - got home with Jacks, sent Jacks in the house and pulled Bertie out immediately to do a little impromptu figure 8 in our garage to take advantage of him being VERY HAPPY I was home and very eager to do ANYTHING. Actually some decent heeling out of the birthday boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks!

I just reset - and usually give a NRM or other verbal, since Brady does best with a yea or nay approach.

This is a work in progress since I dropped it over a year ago and he is having to relearn with his adult body  So I essentially think of him as a novice working on this - I also need to start rotating to the right.

I try to lead with my right foot since this is the foot I lead on for left turns - if you plan on leading (or do lead) with your left foot into the turn, you could adjust accordingly. For me the goal is for my body to naturally twist a bit to the left (shoulders and hips go back a bit while the right side rotates slightly forward) so that is what my footwork does without me toppling 

Leading with the right foot for left turns gives me smooth turn while giving a smidge more notice to my dog -- avoiding a bump or two LOL

This video shows Brady's small perch (actually a clay planter bottom); he also has one that is about 12 inches wide that I use for beginning steps and then other things (like a Go Out marker, a turn & sit assist). There is also a square wooden one that is also used.



TheZ's said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'm trying to get Gracie working on a perch in anticipation of her essentials of Heeling class and it's helpful to see someone else doing it. I noticed Brady sometimes starting to sit. Gracie's been offering this too once she has her feet on the perch. Just ignore, no click and reset??


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> > Lucky Penny... Don't rush articles they like every other exercise will break at least once when they are successfully getting the correct one when all the articles are in the pile, but taking your time and getting this exercise solid will be easier fixing once it breaks . Nugget has had this exercise break 2x but now he is and has been solid not making mistakes for quite awhile instead his DJ exercise is broken and this was being done very very well.


Thank you, Nuggetsdad for your advice! This is my first time teaching scent articles so I appreciate all the advice I can get. What would you recommend I do for the next step?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bertie :smooch:



Megora said:


> BUT - got home with Jacks, sent Jacks in the house and pulled Bertie out immediately to do a little impromptu figure 8 in our garage to take advantage of him being VERY HAPPY I was home and very eager to do ANYTHING. Actually some decent heeling out of the birthday boy.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Harris - we did a few fun bumper retrieves in the basement today to get him excited about the plastic bumper so he will be able to practice with that this weekend at field training instead of his puppy bumper. 

Kea - heeling - worked on having good drive at the start and we also worked on figure 8's and some pace changes. Did a few drop on recall and played drop games. Perhaps the best part was that we were outside and someone walked by with 4 shih-tzus and she kept her focus (she is very reactive when these same dogs walk past our house and she is inside). Good girl Kea!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Lucky Penny... I don't know how many articles of each kind you have on your tie down board but if it's the full set and cheese or peanut butter on the underside of the bar is no longer being used I would stay on the tie down board a week or two if no mistakes are being made where the tied down article is making the corrections and your scented one is the one your dog is picking up and returning with then untie all of them and see where you are if a mistake is made two or more times backtrack and tie them down again. Just know that once consistency of getting the correct one is being accomplished when the whole set is in the pile dogs will still make an occasional mistake ( they all do ) and even after doing them correctly for awhile they seem to go brain dead and the exercise breaks but it's much easier to fix when you have taken your time and you get the dog solid doing it . Don't rush it have patience it will happen.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Scratching Ms Towhee from her Open A trials - coming in from our hike she jumped onto the dogwalk so fast she unbalanced and fell so hard she toppled the dogwalk, luckily in the opposite direction than she landed (she had to get up so I think she landed on her side but I didn't see it happen, she also landed on the grass side) -- she seems fine and has a chiro appointment next week but she gets to stay home in case she tweaked something or develops bruising - I'll dig out the arnica ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm so pleased with Nugget this morning even though this was a SHORT training session in our yard it went very well as the cool weather ( 63 degrees ) really had Nugget up. We practiced in the house SD as in Grad.Open (4) articles 2x no mistakes and he found and returned very quickly. After this outside because Nugget found his practice dumbbell we did the ROF 2x good leaving and 1 good pickup but the grass gave him a problem on the second retrieve and one front great one off a little. We then went to the HJ which this also done fairly well but just I of two fronts being straight. Next was the BJ which done 2 x perfect !! No recall or fig8 or heeling done as done in the open class.
Grad Open with all elements as in a trial done formally starting with the signal exercise heeling part quite well done and his stand down sit and recall including f+f all done accurately but I do wish he was a little faster. Nothing was so slowly done as to be scored but I just like it quicker because I think it looks better. The DR with just 1-3 gloves out beautiful both were done both were fast leaving me good pickups and returns and straight fronts only one finish which I helped him so it would be straight. MSFE could not have been better Nugget really locks up his stand and the recall was ok but he knew a treat was in my hand. Finally DRUM ROLL very nice straight baited go out from in between jumps with my returning to him giving stay order walking all the way to end of ring and signaling the bar jump giving the verbal OVER which he flat flew over. We repeated this same scenario doing the high jump this time with the same wonderful result. We then had a party lots and lots of praise and treats plus my throwing his tug toy a couple times which he loves.
When the party time was over I then sent him on two full ring length go outs and sent him over each jump one time this also was a success , I think he is back from last weeks disastrous trial I'll find out tomorrow at his next show.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon ... So sorry to read Towhee had an accident sure hope nothing serious physically occurred , let us know how she is doing.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Sharon, poor Towhee! I hope she is ok.  

This morning, I had a little breakthrough with Kea. We've been having trouble with starts in heeling. It seemed like she was lagging just a split second behind me at the beginning and it was causing her to lose focus right off the bat. Today, I decided to try telling her "strut" a split second before I actually start walking myself. It worked! Yay! Now she has time to get herself up from the sit and we start heeling at exactly the same time. 

We also worked on more moving downs - I was using a little shade spot on the parking lot to time my cue so I could get her down with her feet touching the spot. Since we added the formal moving down last Wednesday, I'm still getting really nice fronts. She's not anticipating the down, which is good. We are still playing moving down games a lot and practicing regular fronts with no down, so I think that helps.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins  Cue, slight pause, shortened 1st step and away you go 



KeaColorado said:


> Sharon, poor Towhee! I hope she is ok.
> 
> This morning, I had a little breakthrough with Kea. We've been having trouble with starts in heeling. It seemed like she was lagging just a split second behind me at the beginning and it was causing her to lose focus right off the bat. Today, I decided to try telling her "strut" a split second before I actually start walking myself. It worked! Yay! Now she has time to get herself up from the sit and we start heeling at exactly the same time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan training scent articles to in the back yard this afternoon (grass went dormant due to lack of rain)

There was a stiff breeze and I like much of this session - not the fronts so much and I will need to consider tightening up our pivots if I decide to go on towards on UDX but, I loved much of this, well Faelan's portions


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Sharon - the only agility trials I've watched (albeit casually walking past) - there's always been a dog flying off the A-Frame or the dog walk. Stuff like that scares the heck out of me. Hope she gets a clear bill of health at the chiro! 

Thought I'd share a funny thing I just realized. So I had an elaborate course (based on my notes - which I attached) planned out for our first official tracking training session here at home. Jacks has a baby blue harness which he looks adorable in (I was supposed to order from Pawmark, but with him being very deep chested, I wanted to make sure I tried something on in person just to make sure it fits him - and the ones at pawmark didn't look that much different unless I bought a $50+ one) and a 30 foot long line.

So here are the funny things I realized almost immediately. 

1. Long lines dragging behind you still inexplicably tie themselves into knots. 

2. Tracking in long grass with hidden dips and holes can be dangerous for your health.

3. Jacks found every single bait that I put down.... BUT.... he refused to eat - particularly the stretch before the turn. Which I should have remembered. Both my dogs, but especially Jacks... they have issues about those areas of the yard where they poop. If a piece of treat lands in that grass or if I toss a toy out there.... the dogs will go out there and look at it but refuse to pick it up in their mouths. So Jacks followed the track, but would have nothing to do with the treats out there. 

So tracking is definitely going to be something I only do somewhere else - away from home. I need to go snoop around at various locations close to home to see what would work that doesn't involve me driving out to the park every time I want to train. >.<


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I never train tracking at home, it's one of the pain in the rear parts about tracking training


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

When I trained tracking I found school fields, parks, conservation areas and picnic grounds to be really good - the problem is with the aging once you get beyond a half hour or so; you need to keep an eye on the general area to know what might impact your track (wildlife, kids, other dogs etc).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@ Megora 

Working with jump bumps for wandering butt syndrome (almost like a curb right?)
A slo mo video of working Brady's slow heeling plus a regular pace; I have mirrors set up against the AFrame which I am also using to track how both of us are doing


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, I was reviewing the video of Towhee's retrieve work yesterday and while she was definitely mouthing (not at all usual for her), watching her return has her head dipping as well; this may be an indication of soreness from her fall so I am really glad we have the appointment next weekend.

Her first pickup was also unusual for her. Usually it is like the second pickup.

And yep, that is a dirt bike heading back from the woods (illegally) and then roaring down the street (also illegally); partially the reason I had to install the fencing to prevent dirtbikes, ATVs, pickups and Jeep from roaring through my yard at all hours of the day & night.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Monday night at class Finley was able to try her first official drop on recall. This was after we showed our instructor how she was doing on the play drops which was very nice. I was told to call her as I normally would for the recall and then when she was about 6 feet out from me to step forward with one foot as I give the down command. Our instructor wants to me to use both hand signal and down command together at this point. She did great! So, then I'm supposed to go to her, treat on the ground between her paws, go back and call her to come. She quickly came with no problems. We tried this twice and then straight recalls mixed in. At this point she hasn't anticipated, so I'm to keep mixing it up...maybe one drop for every two straights. The instructor said when she anticipates we'll deal with that, and that most dogs will at one point or anther. 
At home this week I'm still using the bar on the ground, play drops, and toys behind her with drops from a stand in addition to an occasional drop from 6 feet away on a recall. I really think the suggestions I've gotten here to use a bar, ect have all been so helpful in addition to the play-drops our instructor had been telling us to do. 
For our first out of sight stay practice in class, I was to leave for approximately 30 seconds, return, treat her, and then stay in my usual spot across from her for the remainder of the stay exercise. She had no issue with the 30 seconds. When I get to the point where I am out of sight for longer periods of time at class my instructor will randomly treat her during the stays.
My parents are visiting this week, their first time meeting Banshee and first time seeing Finley since she was maybe 6 months old. Both girls are getting lots of practice "staying" in the house and being careful when my parents are walking. They are not the most steady and Dad is using a walker so their first time seeing someone using that type of thing. They've also been putting on mini obedience shows in the yard. I'm glad I've been able to show them in person how the dogs are doing since I talk to them on the phone about it all the time . No class for us tommorow due to our company.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This week I will be working on Phoenix's dumbbell mouthing. Ugh, mouthing is on my list of Things I Usually Don't Enjoy Training


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Mama & son must have conspired!! Towhee rarely to never mouths and yet yesterday she was a mouthing machine!



Loisiana said:


> This week I will be working on Phoenix's dumbbell mouthing. Ugh, mouthing is on my list of Things I Usually Don't Enjoy Training


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last week if anyone remembers my post of the negative first times that happened to me well this weeks trial had some first's also, the good lord smiled on Nugget and me and Nugget got his 3rd leg and his title of Graduate Open with a FIRST place . Truth be told his score was only a 189 but he was tired from the long day and of course we were the last dog to be judged again. The other first was Nuggets first run off ( of which I hope there will be many) which he WON !! His first score before the run off was a 1961/2 and if he hadn't given me a really poor front on the recall part of the DOR we would have been in a tie for first place . I'm really pleased with our results today especially after last weeks disaster at the POTC trial. Today's Forest City trial had a 16 dog entry in open but only 2 in Grad Open. Lots and lots of NQ s today and some from OTCH dogs. A very good day for our team today and I'm pretty proud of Nugget.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congratulations!




Nuggetsdad said:


> Last week if anyone remembers my post of the negative first times that happened to me well this weeks trial had some first's also, the good lord smiled on Nugget and me and Nugget got his 3rd leg and his title of Graduate Open with a FIRST place . Truth be told his score was only a 189 but he was tired from the long day and of course we were the last dog to be judged again. The other first was Nuggets first run off ( of which I hope there will be many) which he WON !! His first score before the run off was a 1961/2 and if he hadn't given me a really poor front on the recall part of the DOR we would have been in a tie for first place . I'm really pleased with our results today especially after last weeks disaster at the POTC trial. Today's Forest City trial had a 16 dog entry in open but only 2 in Grad Open. Lots and lots of NQ s today and some from OTCH dogs. A very good day for our team today and I'm pretty proud of Nugget.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/N...6-4432-8C18-5D42570CEA35_zpsq3rqfxin.jpg.html


Nuggets ribbons from Forest City trial


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Richard<:

Have been taking it easy today, but one thing I had to share that I'm smiling about. Was sitting here printing off paperwork I need tomorrow and making both dogs "work" for my cheezit crackers. 

It's scary sometimes how smart Bertie is or how his brain works. I was using the doorway to our home office as a drop area. So without actually getting up and tossing treats to send him away, I was just telling him "back" and watching him back it up on his own until I marked him. 

After the first time that I sent him back and kept asking for back while he twirled-dropped-sat-twirled trying to figure out what I wanted.... once I marked him and rewarded him at the doorway - the second time I asked him for a back, he immediately zipped backward right to the doorway and did the "TREAT ME" look.

Other thing he did was coming in the office and grabbing a toy behind the door, he managed to shut the door. 

I told him to go back and motioned at the door, and he actually opened it (both guys are trained to open the doors - easy since they are mostly bar handles, I've done this since we had a certain old senile dog who would lock himself in the bathroom a few times a day from going in there and shutting the door on himself), nudged it open all the way, and went back outside the doorway to look back and give me the "treat me" look. 

Might be me being impressed by really little things my baby boys do, but he's scary smart.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations to Nugget and his Dad!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations Nugget & Richard  Well done. Lovely ribbons too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked inside since it rained last night (we went for our hike tho - my LED headlamp works great!)

Each dog had the same routine for 3 minutes. 

Pivot & send games combined with pivot & halt games.

Finish with my running as they reached the halfway point behind me, with a treat toss and with a halt.

I realized I have not spent enough time with finish games with Brady - he didn't quite 'get' it but was certainly games to try


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Nugget and I did SD with the whole set ( 11 ) in the pile and the results were very good . Both leather and metal done twice each all successfully found retrieved and brought to me " drum roll " all 4 fronts straight . This was a first getting all 4 fronts straight I've gotten 3 out 4 but never all. Sure wish he could have given me one of those yesterday but I regress he was wonderful yesterday. This evening is club night and I'm not going to work him too hard kind of a little reward for yesterday. I want to share a secret yesterday at the trial I bribed Nugget with the promise of a cheeseburger if he got his 3rd leg and so on the way home it was McDonalds for Nugget Sadie and me. Normally he just gets a plain burger amazing what a little piece of cheese will do.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations, Richard and Nugget! If Maple does not come into heat, we'll be showing in Utility A this weekend. She's come very close to a Q in the last couple of shows, but her travel anxiety/depression issue has also reared its ugly head too often.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Palouse dogs.... Good Luck at your show your class is truly a heartbreaker only one qualifier yesterday .


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats to you and Nugget on your new title! What fun it must of been to have a RUN OFF! Go Nugget! BTW, beautiful ribbons! 

Sharon, I hope that Towhee is feeling better, how scary. 



Nuggetsdad said:


> > Lucky Penny... I don't know how many articles of each kind you have on your tie down board but if it's the full set and cheese or peanut butter on the underside of the bar is no longer being used I would stay on the tie down board a week or two if no mistakes are being made where the tied down article is making the corrections and your scented one is the one your dog is picking up and returning with then untie all of them and see where you are if a mistake is made two or more times backtrack and tie them down again. Just know that once consistency of getting the correct one is being accomplished when the whole set is in the pile dogs will still make an occasional mistake ( they all do ) and even after doing them correctly for awhile they seem to go brain dead and the exercise breaks but it's much easier to fix when you have taken your time and you get the dog solid doing it . Don't rush it have patience it will happen.


I have the full set of leather and metal articles. 6 leather and 6 metal. How many are used in a pile and are both leather and metal mixed in? I am a newbie in Utility! I am at the point where no food is needed with my scent at the tie down board. I will continue with the tie down board some more. Like you said, no rushing it! Thank you for your knowledge!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The final ring exercise has 4 leather, 4 metal out in the pile while (I use metal first so that will be my example) one scented metal is placed within the pile. The 2nd part would be the scented leather in the pile; so the dog works a pile of 11 articles.

My dogs prefer leather which is why they do metal first and their 'reward' is getting the leather  Plus being consistent helps me keep track LOL


Towhee seems a little sore so she was not jumped or trialed this past weekend - I have more arnica coming in (I used the last of it), but am out so she is on Metacam until she is moving freely again.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> The final ring exercise has 4 leather, 4 metal out in the pile while (I use metal first so that will be my example) one scented metal is placed within the pile. The 2nd part would be the scented leather in the pile; so the dog works a pile of 11 articles.
> 
> My dogs prefer leather which is why they do metal first and their 'reward' is getting the leather  Plus being consistent helps me keep track LOL
> 
> ...


Did you mean 5 metal and 5 leather? or 9 articles total? Thanks for the info! I am happy to read Towhee is feeling better. It is a good thing you let her rest all weekend.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You'll bring 10 articles in your bag to the ring: 5 leather and 5 metal. A steward will pull out one of each, leaving 8 articles in the bag. When it is time for that exercise, a steward will put out the 8 articles in the bag, and the two that were pulled out will be on a chair for you to scent.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Our video of our turns for our online class:


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday after articles Nugget and I did two unbaited go outs which were done well although a little more speed would be nice , he trotted out which is ok but I like a little faster going. The jumps were each taken on the first over and hand signal. I think he's back. In the evening training at club were the DR was well done with good turns in place . His MSFE had to be repeated as the first time the lockup was beautiful the recall part wasn't because he left his butt out in left field coming to heel position the second turn with a verbal cue from me was fine. Heeling and fig8 pretty decent a couple small mistakes mostly a couple lags. ROHJ done 3x working the fronts and throwing R-L- and center all successful and with help good fronts. DOR nice. As planned didn't push him too hard and it was a good thing because he really wasn't into working last night but overall not a bad training session.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I still have to tape this weeks heeling assignment - too busy working Brady's butt-in-ness 

You have a training group in the garage type structure?




Loisiana said:


> Our video of our turns for our online class:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I LOVE my LED head lamp!! Not only does it give me enough light to see where I am going on the trails so I can stay on the trail avoiding rocks and roots, it reflects the dogs eyes so I can see where they are and when they respond to my call 

We then worked heeling in the driveway.

*Faelan: *concentration on head up and the drop signal (he prefers softer surfaces than asphalt but he did very well)

*Brady:* concentration on heel position, closeness and about turns - did a few left and right turns but mostly working on butt position, head position and as mentioned closeness

*Towhee: *she is just plain adorable heeling - with her heeling I don't really need to concentrate on anything other than her focus on me and that is usually pretty good; even this morning with the crispness in the air (about 40 degrees) and the leaves starting to fall.

A fun morning with the crew


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Richard and Nugget!!!! I'm hoping one day we will be the proud owners of a ribbon.

Lexx had tracking on Sunday and agility last night. 

We set a track for Lexx and let it age for about 2 hours. We were tracking in a public park so I was aware there may be some contamination not only from humans but from animals as well. There were several turns around trees and street crossings and 3 articles laid. Lexx picked up the track quickly but went off a bit amongst the trees. After a minute or so he picked up the scent and went on his way to complete the track finding all of his articles successfully. He tracks so quickly! It was hot out so we rested him a bit while a 2nd track was laid. This one was a bit longer and was more on pavement. He also had to track through the other dogs working. Again, he finished it quickly with no issues. Next week a track will be laid with more aging to challenge him even more.

Last night at agility he faced the A frame for the first time (and he's been in agility for 2 years)! At first he wasn't too sure what to make of it so decided that a minute or so of zoomies would help! :doh: Our instructor even got up on the frame to coax him over but he wasn't sure. We ended up lowering it a bit and he went over it and over it and over it!!! We then raised it up to full height and again he went over and over and over. Needless to say, I think this might be his favorite piece of equipment. His 2o2o were awesome. We then worked on the chute and jumps and he was very good...much more focused and well behaved. 

We continue to work on his obedience skills and for the most part, he is doing very well. His heeling has improved immensely. Still have to work on his focus because he tends to want to watch what's going on around him rather than me.

On a side note, Lexx is going to be a big brother again. His mom is expecting babies in October. She was bred to his breeder's boy who is currently the #4 Golden in Canada (conformation). 

And, Lexx's dad obtained his Am Ch this past weekend so he can add that to his very long list of titles.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Another error in judgement today at SCKC in the utility ring , I started him with the DR doing all three gloves and Nugget did them well so on to doing a baited go out which my food motivated gremlin also did very well and then I signaled for him to jump the HJ which he also did well and so far his front on the DR and the first jump were straight now my story goes downhill and my thinking his going over the jump problem was fixed Nugget gave me a less than perfectly straight go out and wound up 4-5 off center to my left and the bar jump was on my right so I gave him the verbal and hand signal to jump and of course he started to for about 3feet and then came in to me . Back to this after all of last weeks work so long story made short we did after a couple adjustments to get the jump taken a couple times in a row but he sure knows how to keep a fella humble. His MSFE very nice and heeling to was very good with the signals all done correctly. SD done twice each were all found correctly and about all that wasnt well done was a turn in place that was sloppy and the first send which he left SLOWLY so a butt tap was earned and the next two were much snappier. His open work today pretty good with improving fronts on the ROHJ and ROF not all perfect but noticeably improved. The BJ very well done and the DOR done well with one of two fronts dead on and the third recall a treat toss between the legs which his speed on this is almost 2x as fast as normal . Pretty good other than the DJ on the bar.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked ROF with a concentration on fronts


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty's second Agility class went very well last night. He did more tunnel work, and used the A-Frame for the first time. Rusty was unsure of it once he got up top, but did great on the way down! He should be a pro in no time, and tonight is our Obedience class. It should be a good one too


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget for the most part had little training today. In our yard with the first go out baited he went out reasonably straight with a speedy trot. When given his " sit" order he did and was promptly told to go over the bar jump which he didn't do but rather started to return to me which I stopped him from doing and set him up for the jump again , this time with a lot of emphasis on OVER he did take the jump. After tons of praise I sent him on another go out which because he knew wasn't baited he didn't do it to my satisfaction so I just brought him back after rebaiting the stanchion and this time when I sent him he also got a good butt tap which got the speed I want on his go outs and of course now that my food gremlin knew a treat was there he went fast and straight. He was then sent over the HJ which he took and again lots of praise . This was followed by another fair go out and the bar jump which he took and praise and treats. We quit for the day as all I'm looking for is consistent go outs and consistent taking of the jumps so on a high note training was very short today but Nugget really hasn't had a day off in awhile so a little break I feel is in order.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Kea was brilliant at class tonight. I have a dog that heels pretty now. That is all


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Kea Colorado ... Congrats I know it must feel mighty good to see your efforts bearing fruit...good job!!!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Aarrrggggghhhhh! I am a complete moron!!! I have broken my dog! I have a weekend of 4 shows coming up. Maple is pretty reliable on articles, but I had noticed that if the scented article was close to an unscented, she would sometimes grab the nearby article. Yesterday, I decided to work on discriminating two close articles. I started with two unscented (one leather and one metal), did a leather in between and close to the two unscented, and did a metal close to the unscented. She was fooled by the first leather, but got the metal. Then I added two unscented and did a pair well away from the unscented. Then I did another set close to the unscented. She made a couple of mistakes on close articles, but seemed to be getting the idea of sniffing more carefully, which is what I wanted. But then, she began to doubt herself. She would bring the correct one back, take a look at me, drop it and go back to the pile. That was Tuesday evening. 


This morning before work, I set up an easy article pile, nothing too spread out or close together, with the idea of building her confidence. So, of course, she gets the right article, returns, sits....and drops the article and rushes back to the pile. Her confidence is totally blown! And it's my fault! I KNOW that the week before a trial, I should not do anything to make her doubt herself. What was I thinking? I worked on praising, praising, praising for the right article, and tried again this evening with a small pile, and nothing tricky. Again, she found the right article, got halfway back, dropped it, and went back to the pile. 

I feel like hitting myself over the head with a rolled up newspaper about 100 times.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hate when that happens!!

Will letting it rest a few days help, perhaps? 

When are your trials? If soon, will she come in if you smile? Points off possibly, but might help rebuild her confidence.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I set up jumps bumps and BJ boards on their sides to form a 1/2 square about 24 x 24 feet.

Faelan, Towhee and Brady each had about 3 minutes of heeling with straights, left turns, left about turns, right turns with straights between the turns - mostly at a normal pace but combined with some slow paces as well.

They did well and I like that configuration since it allowed for smooth transitions between left and right turns while also throwing in some rear end awareness.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Because we are going training to SCKC this evening Nugget and I only did utility in our yard this morning. My boy was " up " and we started with SD which other than fronts was well done leaving searching the pile finding the correct one and returning to me. Only one finish was done but it was straight. We then did the DR going 3-1-2 with the first turn in place sloppy and we repeated before he was sent the next two gloves both turns were alright and both gloves retrieved well but he was up and a little exhuberent so he did run into me which is points off but I'll take this any day when he is really working hard to please and working fast. Signal exercise was done nicely with good heeling although it was a short exercise because we will do enough heeling tonight. MSFE just perfect and his return to heel position was snappy and straight could have been cause he knew a treat was in my hand ( do you think) lastly and my at the moment problem exercise the DJ which the first go out was baited he moved out nicely on my order sat facing me perfectly and because the bar has been out nemesis as of late my signal and command of over was for the bar and YES he jumped it very well and came into me fast the fronts on both jumps weren't good but I'll try fixing that after he is solid on taking the jumps again. After the bar was done I set Nugget up for the second go out and even though it wasn't baited he did the go out part well sat on order and took the jump. Had this been a trial we would have Qd with about a 193 or thereabouts. Nugget upon completion got a jackpot and praise and when he settled down I sent him on one more go out and jump over the bar which he did nicely. Tonight at SCKC we will only practice Open exercises.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

We worked on our heeling last night, and a learning some new tricks to keep focus in Obedience last night. Keeping focus is bit of a challenge, but we are working on it.

Overall, I think Obedience is a good class for my Brittany....she needs to learn to keep her focus on me, and less on the moths, bugs and squirrels haha


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Waiting for a call back from my private instructor. <- I looked at my calendar and suspect I missed a class last week. Either that or it happened and I totally zombie my way through it. My memory is going. >.< 

I did manage to get both dogs out to a new area park for tracking training and basically it is AWESOME. Big park. They have football and soccer fields set up so it is all grass pretty much and dogs are allowed. 

Other than Jacks pausing a tracking run to poop - went well. I've stretched it out to 60 feet stretches between the first box and the turn and then 30 feet or so to the end flag. So basic simple track - which both he and I need right now while we are learning.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Gracie & I started our essentials of heeling class last night. I had to deal with major construction delays on the highway going & returning and admit to wondering whether I was crazy to be doing it. But we both liked the class. It's quite a mixed group in terms of age & type of dog, as well as experience of handler. Gracie's the baby of the group but I thought handled herself pretty well. The teacher has a lot of successful competition experience and communicates clearly and we didn't spend a lot of time sitting around watching others. I think we'll be spending most of our time with perch and platform work, finding heel position etc. I won't be able to announce anytime soon that we've mastered heeling but I feel like we're on our way.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

All I can say about tonight's training session is it was awesome. Nugget worked almost flawlessly. We had 11 occasions where a front was part of the exercise he got 9 of 11 absolutely dead on . These were on the DOR-ROHJ-ROF and the BJ. HIs heeling very very good with the only thing he could be faulted for was a little bit of a lag on the outside turn of the fig8. S+D never moved a muscle and the MSFE his lockup was great and with me helping him his return to heel position was straight. Even though I had not intended too my instructor convinced me to do some go outs for my 5 minutes in the utility ring because a trial we are entered in will be held in this ring at least the utility part so this to was done pretty well also even the cross ring go outs that we don't practice too often. Nugget with his nice job performance this morning at home doing utility and tonight's work has earned him a day off tomorrow he deserves it.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I messaged my breeder last night and she told me 1 week to go and her girl is getting bigger everyday. I can't hardly wait looking forward to a puppy again.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Agility class was pretty good last night. First half of it was awesome, and then something was on the ground at the tunnel and Kerrie would not enter the tunnel...kept smelling the area around it lol A lot of dogs did this, and it was hard keeping her focus for the last few runs.

Over all we did great and I'm looking forward to next week.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lexx is suffering from a very bad case of the itchies!! It's hard to get any training done as he stops to scratch every 2 minutes. I noticed his belly area is quite red and raw so we're off to the vet tomorrow morning. I don't see signs of a bug of any type so am thinking it may be a food allergy (lovely) or possibly environmental. He eats everything so it's going to be a little daunting trying to pinpoint what he's reacting to.

In any event, his heeling is really coming along and I'm getting much more focus. I was hoping to enter him in an obedience trial in a couple of weeks but unless we get the scratching under control, there's not much point. Always something!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hope she feels better soon!!



Laurie said:


> Lexx is suffering from a very bad case of the itchies!! It's hard to get any training done as he stops to scratch every 2 minutes. I noticed his belly area is quite red and raw so we're off to the vet tomorrow morning. I don't see signs of a bug of any type so am thinking it may be a food allergy (lovely) or possibly environmental. He eats everything so it's going to be a little daunting trying to pinpoint what he's reacting to.
> 
> In any event, his heeling is really coming along and I'm getting much more focus. I was hoping to enter him in an obedience trial in a couple of weeks but unless we get the scratching under control, there's not much point. Always something!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Which club are you going to?

You cannot drive anywhere in CT with construction!



TheZ's said:


> Gracie & I started our essentials of heeling class last night. I had to deal with major construction delays on the highway going & returning and admit to wondering whether I was crazy to be doing it. But we both liked the class. It's quite a mixed group in terms of age & type of dog, as well as experience of handler. Gracie's the baby of the group but I thought handled herself pretty well. The teacher has a lot of successful competition experience and communicates clearly and we didn't spend a lot of time sitting around watching others. I think we'll be spending most of our time with perch and platform work, finding heel position etc. I won't be able to announce anytime soon that we've mastered heeling but I feel like we're on our way.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

my dogs had last night and this morning off - work is plumb wearing me out with some tenacious problems <sigh>

But, I decided to surprise them and ordered 2 60" scarecrows with stakes for their practicing pleasure heeheehee .... including hanging straw! Figure 8's anyone? Judge stand ins?

Okay, for decoration too


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Tonight was the first time in probably close to a week where we did any real training. Lost some time due to my company and then pouring rain yesterday. 
On a good note both were happy to be back at it. 
I tried a drop on recall with Finley and she took too many steps. I reset her, and this time she jumped over the high jump on the way to me (before I had the chance to say down). I don't think she understood the reason for the reset and thought she was supposed to take that jump. At that point I put the bar back out and did some drops using that to help stop the added steps. No problem with that, then I did some straight recalls with the bar out. I don't want her to think every time that bar is out she'll be asked to drop. We did some off leash heeling and out of sight stays also. Over all I'm happy with the session...both girls were happy, attentive, and trying.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Which club are you going to?
> 
> You cannot drive anywhere in CT with construction!


PCOTC. I've been down there before for run throughs with Zoe but never took a class there. I felt like the class was worth fighting the after dark traffic in the construction zone in Stamford & Greenwich on the Merrit. Rick Pisani is teaching it and I think the class is influenced by some of the things Denise Fenzi does. I really like doing a live class with other dogs and handlers around rather than online.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I love PCOTC - its too far for me to travel for classes during the week though <sigh>

Rick has taken some of the same classes I have taken at FDSA  so you are totally correct - he works really, really hard teaching his dog and himself - I find it interesting how many instructors I see around here in the online classes 

There are drop in type classes in Cheshire (SmartyDog) on Saturdays that I find really convenient a few times a month for working around other dogs - I don't know if that would be too far for you? The instructor is very flexible with training methods as long as what you're using works and she also has a very good eye for your teamwork and how your body language might be affecting your dog .. what I really like about the classes is the lack of endless heeling but you do have to be comfortable with frequent breaks for you & your dog (I love spending time just 'being' with my dogs to let us both recharge) while other teams are working



TheZ's said:


> PCOTC. I've been down there before for run throughs with Zoe but never took a class there. I felt like the class was worth fighting the after dark traffic in the construction zone in Stamford & Greenwich on the Merrit. Rick Pisani is teaching it and I think the class is influenced by some of the things Denise Fenzi does. I really like doing a live class with other dogs and handlers around rather than online.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Only a reasonably short session at home today but a very good one. Starting with articles 2x each well done no mistakes and his leaving is getting better. Next all 3 gloves going 1-2-3 very good other than the first "back" for #3 which I repeated before sending him because his butt was out , all gloves correctly retrieved and delivered with 2of 3 fronts perfect. Signal exercise well done and the MSFE got a beautiful lockup and the call to heel was done briskly with a good straight heel position sit. Finally the go outs both un- baited and both jumps taken on my signal and verbal order the first time and his f+ f pretty nice. We then did two baited go outs no jumps and all four go outs were nice with him sitting and facing me on the sit command. The little guy is getting more consistent. After the utility work we did 3 DOR all of which had very nice drops and 2 of 3 fronts were there only one finish and it was a tad " out " The ROF was done 3 times but only one front was straight. Fig8 done from both sides of my " stewards" was well done as was his heeling with all the elements of fast - slow - r+l turns and a couple halts . Everything today done in the yard in grass other than articles which we did early this morning.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I switched thing sup a bit today 

Brady joined me for my first round of errands and we practiced heeling, recalls, MSFE, SFE etc in front of stores and on a few sidewalks - he needs to practice more this way since he was 'concerned' about opening doors (automatic store type, car doors, 18 wheeler type etc) and people coming up behind him.

Then Faelan joined me at Rally class - haha his first time in almost 6 years LOL A crowded class but we had fun - the instructor even set out dozens of toys and had us walking around and occasionally giving permission to 'look at that' - Faelan did very very well until the motion activated toys started up - on a casual stroll they are a powerful draw for the boy - when on cue he ignores them fine but just a-wandering had him wanting those toys!!

Towhee went to the obedience class where we worked open - 2 other students there are judges so it was interesting to have 3 judges in one class and then the OAC topic came up!! Noone is happy and they are wanting to get their votes in.

The dogs on either side of Towhee needed correcting on the OOS sit (one dog is pre-novice so was on lead but the handler is a traditional trainer so the dog received an old-style correction! I yelled 'good girl Towhee!!' through the wall. The other dog broke twice in the 3 minutes but that handler was way gentler about walking in and correcting - I still called out what a good girl Towhee was and then went back to reward my Towhee girl about 2 1/2 minutes in since she was a complete angel through 3 corrections being given. within feet of her. 

She stuck on her first recall; she was in a line up of dogs like a stay - so we moved her to the other side, repeated and she did fine (I did walk in and bring her gently to the recall spot on the first one - if she was less experienced I would not have called her from that location but thought she should be experienced enough to listen to my verbal over environmental -- oops that's what training is all about, right?)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Skipped training today because I needed to go measure some vehicles. Yes, I said MEASURE. That was all I was doing today, measuring. Of course I came home with a new car. :doh:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

From this morning 

Towhee (her first time jumping since the dogwalk incident) - I was more concerned with her jumping, pickup, retrieve and delivery of her Dumbbell than fronts so I should have used a front assistance - hindsight is so wonderful!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget and I did a little heeling in the street and he did well so out to our yard to do some open work mostly trying to get fronts which didn't go as well as I hoped they would. It took 3 attempts over the BJ to get a straight front and we also did 3 ROHJ which failed to get a straight front without my help and the ROF none were gotten in 3 attempts but everything wasnt a neg. as we did 3 very nice go outs with immeadiate sits and both jumps taken with the signal and verbal que. MSFE quite well done with Nugget being " up " this morning his call to heel was so much faster than his normal and the sit was straight as he is finally going in back of me far enough to turn around and get straight. Tomorrow is club and we will try to work some of the problem areas .


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Made up for lost time today...  

Fun match - did novice and rally with Bertie and finished with open (low jumps / no stays) with Jacks. 

Bertie had some forging during the heel on leash, crouching (like he was thinking about sitting) during the off leash slow pace (he did a great off leash otherwise), a little distracted on the figure 8 (he maintained heel position the whole time), and problems with the down stays. 

So basically if we were doing BN - he would have been just fine. Probably a low 190's in regular novice with the obvious down stay NQ. He had people raving about his run and I was doing the frozen grin like "were you watching the same dog I was?!" 

His rally run wasn't pretty. But the signs we had problems with -

"halt-stand-down" (my show dog stacked himself and gave me the "WHAT?!" look when I tried getting him to go down darnit) 

"moving down call to heel" (I didn't realize it was more like a signal exercise with me facing my dog as opposed to the other new rally sign which is go 2-3 steps and call to heel) 

^^^ Those signs are excellent signs so we would NOT be seeing them in the ring right away anyway.  Really cool thing is I have a "send to jump" with Bertie. That was a sign that gave me FITS when they started it because Jacks.... well, isn't a natural jumper.

That said! Jacks did an awesome Open run!!!! 

He had forging during the heeling pattern. But forging with complete attention - which is not as bad as a dog looking ahead and doing the pattern without you. Jacks was just turbo charged today. It showed with the about turns and fast with very tight wraps and him breaking out into a full run with me.  

He was practically tearing up the mats doing his retrieves! Drop on Recall - by the time I got the signal to drop him and got my hand up, he was almost all the way to me. 

He anticipated the high jump - but again with Jacks, if he's going over that jump, grabbing his dumbbell and coming back OVER the jump - that's something awesome. We repeated the jump with me holding the collar to reinforce the wait, but once released, he bounced over that jump and bounced over on the way back. Just very happy looking out there.

And broad jump - anticipating a little there, but I put him back and went back to the side of the jump... and got a beautiful formal broad jump, no extra motions from me or treats tossed. 

Was very happy with what I got from him. I've entered him in a couple more matches next month... and I think it's not unreasonable for me to get him out there in a show down the stretch or early next year if he does just as well. 

Had a good talk with my Monday teacher, particularly discussing my plans with Jacks. Basically letting her know that he's not going to be asked to do any more stays and I'm keeping jump heights low going forward. And she was all on the same page with me. 

Just really good day for my Jacket.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee went to the chiropractor this afternoon - who btw loves my Towhee girl and cannot believe what a love she is 

It is a good thing I scratched her last weekend because although she held her previous adjustments to her neck and pelvis, her thoracic area was 'hot' and out of alignment due to recent trauma ... every toe on that foot that had a busted toe was also out of alignment... A few days off and she should be bouncy & happy to be working again  Next visit is in 10 weeks and Faelan will also be going....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sharon.....Glad to,hear Towhee will be " back" with a little rest and be her self again.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked jump work after our hike 

A single agility jump in the training room with me by the upright - 18 inch height - they did well  The start of setting them up for winter conditioning since these exercises (based on Linda Mecklenburg) really build core strength.

I did not mention previously that the chiropractor (who is also a vet) was amazed at what she called Towhee's 'rack of muscles' along her back and mentioned a few times that Towhee really uses her body all out to develop that muscle' rack & tone'  She also releases injury readily (ahem -- can we say dogwalk antics?)


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles this morning well done with 3 of 4 fronts being straight , but I can't figure out why some exercises he can get the vast majority of fronts straight and with others the straight ones are in the minority or just non existent. Club tonight where we will AGAIN work on fronts.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

With my crew, the fronts where they are holding something tend to be weaker. I wonder if it might be something similar with Nugget ..

:wavey::wavey: Any more puppy news? :wavey::wavey:


Nuggetsdad said:


> Articles this morning well done with 3 of 4 fronts being straight , but I can't figure out why some exercises he can get the vast majority of fronts straight and with others the straight ones are in the minority or just non existent. Club tonight where we will AGAIN work on fronts.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon ... The last news I've heard is " Jersey " is getting bigger every day and the due day is this Thursday , I'm hoping everything is on time with an easy delivery with 1 BOY at least.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Had a very good class. 

Did some go-outs to start with Bertie. The "mark" command has STUCK despite my not practicing it every evening still. Gave him the "mark" command and got him dropping his head, hunching, and doing the fixed stare straight ahead where I was pointing. 

Did a lot of random stuff at start of class, found that Bertie REALLY doesn't like people standing next to me when I set up. He gets very silly about them or clingy to me. So need to keep that in mind while practicing at home and in class. 

Heeling - was done with our friend the prong. Only because I really want him to "work" on focus and not get so glazed over while heeling. Prong came off when I switched to doing jumps. He did a gorgeous figure 8 on a loose lead with my hand locked at my hip. So good with that.

Jacks did the group heeling vs Bertie. Which filled his puppy heart with joy. 

Both dogs did their jumps very well. Jacks got "unnerved" by Bertie barking and also he was "wrong" to begin with (anticipated the broad jump). So I had to stop what I was doing to calm him down and get him to relax before I asked him again. He was good after that. 

Recalls and drops were good with Bertie....

And stays - sit stay I walked down to the other end of the room and then back without Bertie breaking or looking nervous. Down stay still needs work. I have no idea why his down stays are apparently "broken" at the moment. It's definitely stress related, but not sure why downs are more stressful than sits. And this is a dog that does 10-20 minute down stays at home sometimes so it's not the position making him uncomfortable.

I stayed very close (6 feet) this week and will next week. I also will cut off the treats since I don't want him relying on me coming up closer to make it all better. 

Jacks doesn't have to do another stay in his life.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Downs can be a vulnerable position for dogs .. Bertie may be breaking downs due to the pressure from the other dogs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I tried something last night that worked and it was on the ROHJ , my first throw that took a crazy bounce all the way to the left corner of the ring when sent Nugget got it and on returning was about to go around the jump so I stopped him and took the dumbbell from him placing it where it had gone before sent him over but this time I held my arm out as would be done in DJ and he took the jump but it taught him I think that no matter what he must go over the jump . This was then repeated placing the bell way off in the corner again but when sent in a normal fashion he got the dumbbell and returned OVER the jump. Heeling - fig8- well done 2 very nice DOR but still the fronts on the ROF were off 3x . DR nice as were his go outs but the MSFE I thought he started to anticipate the lockup. We didn't do any jumps in utility because of the 4 posts in this ring and I don't want a failure from him because of the posts being in his line of vision. This morning training at SCKC where we will do all utility exercises and maybe get a run thru if he is working well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked Go Outs and Directed Jumping - I used the standard high jump and bar jump  I frequently switch the jumps for agility jumps, even the broad jump, AFrame or tunnel pr even the pause table to keep it interesting


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunday we had tracking class. An aged track was laid for Lexx in a public park on both vegetation and gravel. There were 7 turns with 3 articles. Once again he cruised through it with no problems. 

A 2nd track was laid all on pavement, asphalt and some vegetation (school yard and playground). He had no issues with that either. We only have 1 class left (we miss next week). We won't take any more classes but simply go out and lay tracks ourselves for Lexx as we pretty much do our own thing anyway. 

Agility class was cancelled last night as there was a trial this past weekend so everyone decided to take a night off. Of course I was the one person who wasn't notified so ended up showing up for class and realized there weren't classes when I saw horses going into the barn. Thank goodness it's only about a 15 minute drive from home. So, instead of agility, Lexx and I did some obedience work out in an empty rink. We've been working hard on our "here" .....meaning get over here with me and stop toddling off!! He's doing so much better. We also worked on our signals which are okay but he is still hesitating to go down when I'm at a distance. When I get closer, he goes down. Anyway, we'll keep working at it. Also worked on some heeling which was very well done as were his sit/down stays. After training, we played some ball.

When we got home he still had some energy so I pulled out the leather articles. Sent him 3 times and each time he picked the correct article. No working the pile. He was quick and accurate. 

Friday we are going to a fun match at the club we belong to. We will do a novice run as well as an open run. If time permits, we might do a utility run just for the heck of it.

Saturday and Sunday we are heading to the obedience seminar. Lexx's sessions are in the afternoon and he will be in the advanced class. The not wanting to go "down" from a distance will be the one issue I want to work on. We will also take Lexx's articles and hopefully get a chance to work on those.

That's it for our week!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Today some thing s were better some were not and some things which could stand improvement were the same namely fronts . The MSFE was better with my instructor saying " stand your dog" twice he didn't even think about anticipating and did a beautiful lockup and return to heel. Articles his turns were good and he found the correct article all 4 sends twice each m+l but his front the first 3 weren't straight and only with my help ( nagging him) was the fourth acceptable. The DR each glove correctly retrieved but each front slightly off. The DJ exercise his go outs 4 out of six were a little slow going out and each of the slow go outs had him wandering off a straight line and winding up 2-5 ft.off center. The two good go outs were baited and he also got a slap on the butt to get him to move his butt . The jumps each done 2x were taken less than enthusiastically but taken without ticking the jump but Nugget wasn't in a work mode today and this is what I get when he isn't. DOR done with moderate speed and with my help 2 decent fronts. A straight recall with a treat toss between my legs just shows me how fast he can move when "HE" wants to. BJ done 2x excellent both times. The ROHJ was done 3x with 2 of three nice f+ f and very nice clean pickups especially the first throw which was when the dumbbell stood on its end and Nugget impressed me with his really nice pickup not knocking it over just turning his head and getting it.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty has his third Agility class tonight! I'm looking forward to his progress in the class. Last week he did everything great, and I think Rusty will be a good agility dog one day!


----------

